# Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten



## kristallmuschel (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Boardies !

Ich habe heute meinen ersten Karpfen ganz alleine geangelt. #: 
Eigentlich ein freudiges Ereignis.
Der Karpfen (51cm groß) hat auch gar keinen Ärger gemacht.
Ich war voller Begeisterung dabei und richtig happy, bis...,
ja bis ich ihn töten sollte.
Es ging einfach nicht, ich stand wie angewurzelt da.
Ein Kollege hat den Karpfen dann für mich getötet.
Nun frage ich mich, ob ich es jemals schaffen werde. #c 
Ich kann doch nicht immer um Hilfe beim Töten bitten. #d 

Wie war das bei euch? Kann jemand nachvollziehen, in was für einem Dilemma ich mich jetzt befinde?
Im Moment bin ich richtig verzweifelt.

Gruß
kristallmuschel


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Natürlich muss man erstmal einen gewissen Skrupel überwinden. Ein Tier gezielt zu töten, verlangt einem anfangs immer ein bisschen Gefühlslosigkeit ab. Denk bloß nicht zu lange drüber nach, erst einen auf Rübe geben und dann der Herzstich.
Fische sollen angeblich keine Schmerzen empfinden, falls dich das ein bisschen beruhigt  #4 Wenn du den Fisch nicht gefangen hättest, dann halt ein anderer, der ihn dann genauso getötet hätte.

Mit der Zeit wird das zur Routine und wird dir keine Probleme mehr bereiten.
Ich hatte nie Probleme damit, bin eher ein bisschen abgehärteter *g* 

Übrigens:
Sehe gerade, dass du aus Sonneberg kommst. Ich komme aus Lehesten (nahe Leutenberg, Probstzella). Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal gemeinsam an die Bleiloch oder Hohenwarte gehen.  #:

mfg, demo


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Bea,
sei beruhigt, auch ich habe (nach fast 20 Jahren aktiven angelns) Tage, da denke ich nach dem Fangen: "Los schwimm wieder mein Kleiner und werd groß... Gehört zum Mensch sein einfach dazu auch mal Skrupel zu haben und es einfach nicht zu tun... Aber zur Regel sollte man das nicht werden lassen!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi,
Sorry, dass ich eine solche Verhaltensweise nicht ganz nachvollzoehen kann. Mag an meiner ländlichen Herkunft liegen, mit selbstgezogenem Gemüse und Hausschlachtung. Aber für Skrupel ein Tier zu töten hab ich kein Verständnis. Das ist für mich fortgeschrittene Verstädterung, Naturfernheit und Vegetarierunsinn. (Wir haben als Kinder mit den abgeschlagenen Hühnerköpfen gespielt, und auch heute find ich es eher interessant einen Fisch zu öffnen, als abstossend)

Jedes Tier lebt und Stirbt, ebenso wie jede Pflanze und jeder Mensch. Angst vorm Sterben hab ich ja auch nicht, warum sollte ich auch und was sollte das bringen, verhindern kann ichs eh nicht, höchstens durch umsichtiges Verhalten etwas hinauszögern.
Und jede Scheibe Wurst, jeder Salat, jedes halbe Hähnchen vom Grill... hat mal gelebt, und wurde getötet. Und es hat auch selbst Pflanzen und Tiere getötet. Das ist Natur, auch wenn der normale Supermarktkunde es nicht wahrhaben will. Dagegen kann man sich nicht sträuben, das ist wie es ist.

Wenn ich einen Fisch essen will, dann freu ich mich sogar, dass ich ihn töten kann, denn dann weiss ich, dass es ordentlich und ohne unnötige Qualen für das Tier geschieht. Da hab ich beim Lachsfilet aus dem Aldi wenig Kontrolle drüber.

Also ein Tier töten ist nichts schlimmes, oder Verabscheuungswürdiges, das ist der Natürliche Ablauf. Man sollte nur drauf achten, dass man das Tier nicht unnötig leiden lässt, und auch nicht sinnlos Tötet. Z.B. einen Fisch abzuschlagen, den ich nicht Essen will, halte ich für nicht o.K., auch wenn das Gesetz es ab und an Vorschreibt. Oder einen Fisch in der Tüte Totzappeln zu lassen, weil man sich nicht traut ihn Totzuschlagen, oder zu faul dazu ist, ist auch nicht gut.

Kurz und schmerzlos sollte es eben sein. Dafür muss man seine Unbegründeten Berührungsängste überwinden, das ist mir die ersten Male auch schwergefallen.
Aber es ist eben nicht schlimm, das machen Naturvölker und Raubtiere tagtäglich, und ich denke, dass es auch so sein sollte, es also der richtige Lebensweg ist.
Das das schlimm sein sollte, Tiere und Natur als solche zu sehen, wollen uns Disneyfilme und Veganer zwar weismachen, aber das Utopia, das Paradies, wo Wolf und Schaf in Frieden leben und Milch und Honig fliessen, wo Tiere reden und Gefühle haben, das ist für mich keine Wunschvorstellung, sondern einfach eine belustigende Phantastenspinnerei. Ebenso wie ein Ewiges Leben, der Verrückte Wissenschaftler mit Weltbeherrschungsambitionen, und die ganzen Sagengestalten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moin Holger,
ich bin auch am Land groß geworden und lebe da noch immer, Hausschlachtung usw. hab ich auch durch und Gewissensbisse hab ich da auch keine so ist nun mal die Natur und jedes Tier jagt "grausamer" (siehe Katze und Maus) als wir Angler die es dem Fish wirklich leicht machen!

Skrupel hab ich da auch keine, nur ab und zu, wenn der Tag stimmt, setze ich den Fisch zurück, mit einem "Klaps auf die Schwanzflosse" und ruf ihm nach: "Schwimm und genieß es, daß nächste mal hast Du nicht soviel Glück wenn Du bei mir beißt..." 

Das ist das "Dilemma" bei den Menschen: Sie können nachdenken, und kommen so zu falschen Schlüssen!

Die Kristallmuschel lernt das auch noch, da bin ich mir sicher, es wäre der richtige Schritt zur Natur zurück, den (leider) ein Großteil der Menschheit noch vor sich hat und die meisten werden es wohl nie schaffen, mit dem Angeln anzufangen ist der erste richtige Schritt dafür getan, den letzten dieser Schritte macht man vermutlich wenn man ins Grab steigt, leider kann uns keiner nach diesem Schritt noch was erzählen, aber vielleicht ist das auch gut so...

Grüße nach MK aus "FB"  #h


----------



## arno (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moin!
Ich geb Euch da mal uneingeschränkt Recht!
Wenn ein Fisch nun mal beisst , den ich partu nicht haben will, na dann schwimmt er wieder!
Da muss Kristallmuschel durch, oder das Angeln aufgeben!
Wenn wir unsere Nahrung nur an der Theke holen, kommt sowas natürlich raus!
Das soll jetzt natürlich kein Angriff sein!!!
Das ist wie oben erähnt, Verstättung!!!


----------



## til (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Und ich sage einfach, du musst ihn ja nicht töten! Lass ihn halt wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich wohne auch auf einem Bauernhof, Hausschlachtung usw. gehört dazu.. 
früher auch das Hühner schlachten.... Ich bin auf dem Gebiet bestimmt abgebrüht... wahrscheinlich abgebrühter als viele andere aber dennoch gibts manchmal Situationen in denen ich es nicht übers Herz bringe einen Fisch abzuschlagen... bestes Beispiel dafür war die kürzlich gefangene Goldorfe...


----------



## Esox_Maximus (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

:e 





> Aber für Skrupel ein Tier zu töten hab ich kein Verständnis.


 :e Ich denke mit solchen aussagen sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein


----------



## Mysterio (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Mein erster Fisch war ein 20 cm rotauge und ich hatte auch Schwierigkeiten und war etwas 'aufgeregt', aber als Angler muss man es irgendwann einfach tun, das Töten eines Fisches.

Nur Mut, Du schaffst das schon !!!


----------



## Agalatze (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich kann das aber auch gut nachvollziehen. ich kann zwar jeden fisch töten und mache das auch immer wenn ich sie mit nach hausen nehme, aber ich finde desto größer die fische werden desto schwerer fällt mir das ganze. vor allem bei karpfen, wenn die einen so angucken !!!

nur versuche sie schnell und richtig zu töten, denn einen fisch an der luft einfach liegen zu lassen ist schlimmer, denn das ist quälen.

viel erfolg !!!


----------



## kristallmuschel (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo,

zuerst einmal Danke für die Antworten.
Besonders danke ich demo, der mir Mut machte.

Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft zu lesen, daß es auch anderen Anfängern so gegangen ist, wie mir.
Daß ich natürlich auf so hartgesottene Naturburschen treffen würde, hätte ich wissen müssen.
Das mir so nebenbei der Kreislauf des Lebens beigebracht wird, ist um so interessanter.
Aber auf der Milchsuppe bin ich auch nicht daher geschwommen und tappe auch schon einige Jahre auf dieser Erde herum.

Allerdings kann ich das mit der Verstädterung, Naturfernheit und Vegetarierunsinn so nicht gelten lassen.
Ich bin mit Tieren groß geworden. Kühe, Schweine, Pferde, Hasen usw. kenne ich auch in Natura. Habe aber trotzdem noch kein Tier getötet.
Und nur weil ich mich beim ersten Mal nicht überwinden konnte, soll ich mit dem Angeln aufhören?
Ich habe doch nicht gesagt, daß ich gegen das Töten von Fischen bin.
Da wäre ich wohl kaum Angler geworden. Ich habe mir das erste Mal nur leichter vorgestellt.

Gruß
kristallmuschel


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@kristallmuschel
mal was anderes, musstet ihr bei der Prüfung bzw. bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung keinen Fisch schlachten???


----------



## kristallmuschel (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Franzel

nein, und das ist ja das Schlimme.
Ich habe ja die Sorge, daß ich vielleicht was falsch mache und der Fisch dann noch unnötig leiden muß.

Gruß Bea


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hey Bea,
wenn Du länger hier bist, wirst Du unseren Holger (Gerätefetischist) auch noch besser kennenlernen, er drückt sich immer so aus, er ist eben so und wenn er anders wäre, wäre das Board um einiges ärmer, Holger ist hart aber herzlich und ich denke er wäre der letzte, der Dir nicht mit Rat und Tat am Wasser zur Seite stehen würde wenn es zur Begegnung käme 

Jeder muß sein inneren Schweinehund überwinden beim ersten mal, ob es nun am Anfang der Anglerkarriere war/ist oder als Jugendlicher beim Schlachten im Dorf


----------



## Wedaufischer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moin moin Bea,



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Tier töten ist nichts schlimmes, oder Verabscheuungswürdiges, das ist der Natürliche Ablauf. Man sollte nur drauf achten, dass man das Tier nicht unnötig leiden lässt, und auch nicht sinnlos Tötet. Z.B. einen Fisch abzuschlagen, den ich nicht Essen will, halte ich für nicht o.K., auch wenn das Gesetz es ab und an Vorschreibt. Oder einen Fisch in der Tüte Totzappeln zu lassen,



ich denke Holger hat hier absolut Richtiges geschrieben. Das Wichtigste ist m.E. das man die Kreatur, in diedem Fall Fisch, mit Respekt behandelt und keinen Spaß am Töten entwickelt. Ich habe auch schon Anderes gesehen, wie zum Bespiel Fische gerissen und einfach auf Steinschüttungen geschleudert wurden, um dann jämmerlich in in einem großen Müllsack zu ersticken. Ohne Chance auf einen schnell Tod. Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille.

Zugegeben, Skrupel überfällt mich teilweise immer noch, wenn es ans Töten geht, auch wenn ich schon ein paar Tage länger angel als du. Ich denke das ist auch gut so, denn es zeigt mir, dass ich nicht gewissenlos bin. Das versuche ich so auch meinem 10jährigen Lütten so zu vermitteln. Spaß am Töten habe ich sicherlich nicht und sicherlich auch kein anderer, der verantwortungsvoll bzw. waidgerecht handelt. Wenn ich aber einen Fisch mitnehmen möchte, muss es sein! Es sollte dann kurz und schmerzlos geschehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Guten Morgen Wedaufischer,
genau das ist des Pudels Kern und die Bea lernt das auch noch, wie Du schreibst, darf man nicht gewissenlos werden und aus Spaß töten.

So wie Du, Franz, Holger und wir alle es halten, ist es richtig und natürlich und in keinster Weise verwerflich!

Petri Heil


----------



## kanne (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

also ich muss sagen, dass ich auch als kind teilweise am land aufgewachsen bin und problemlos forellen aus dem nahen bach ageschlagen habe. als ich dann aber nach ca 15 jahren pause wieder mein zeug packte und zum angeln ging war die sache mit dem töten eine ganz andere. für mich war es absolut nicht einfach, einen zappelnden karpfen eins auf die rübe zu geben. vom ausnehmen her ganz zu schweigen. ich sehe eher das angeln als sport und nicht das töten, da sind wir denke ich ja alle einer meinung. kann aber schon verstehen das es einem nicht ganz easy von der hand geht einem gefangenen fisch, in der größe die bea beschrieben hat, das leben zu nehmen. aber wie es bereits beschrieben wurde, es wird zwar nie zur routine aber zumindest kann man/frau es ja so kurz und schmerzlos wie möglich machen. das hat zumindest jede/r in der hand!
tschau


----------



## NorbertF (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Kristallmuschel,

genau wie Gerätefetischist bin ich ebenfalls auf dem Land aufgewachsen und habe von kleinauf mitbekommen wie Tiere geschlachtet werden damit sie dann gegessen werden. Klarerweise hatte ich dann keinerlei Skrupel meinen ersten Fisch zu töten. Es ist halt nunmal so dass Tiere sterben müssen damit wir leben können.

Nun sind wir aber in der glücklichen Situation dass nicht jeder Mensch die Tiere die er zum Leben braucht selbst fangen und töten muss. Du kannst aber ganz einfach Dich fragen welches Tier besser dran ist. Ein Huhn das im Käfig lebt und maschinell bald getötet wird oder ein Fisch der einige Jahre frei in der Natur gelebt hat und dann auf direkte Art von Dir geangelt worden ist. Wenn Du das so siehst hat der Fisch doch Glück gehabt.
Aber: Wenn Du sie nicht töten willst dann ist das doch ok. Du brauchst die Fische doch nicht zum Überleben. Lass sie einfach wieder frei!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Kristallmuschel
Sorry, wollte Dir jetzt natürlich nicht nen Lehrvortrag halten, aber ich kann nicht wissen, wie Alt Du bist, und was Du schon erlebt hast. Genausowenig wie ich ein Hartgesottener Naturbursche bin. Oder ich Dich für ne Verstädterte Vegetarierin halte. Ich hab halt nur versucht zu erklären wie ich diese Skrupel, die mir von meiner Umwelt auch ständig angetragen werden: "Wie kann man nur nen Fisch töten" Rechtfertige und überwinde.
Wenn das Falsch rübergekommen ist, so lag das nicht in Meiner Absicht.

Ich Töte übrigens den Grossteil meiner Fänge nicht, die schwimmen wieder. Allerdings nicht weil ich Skrupel hab, sondern weil ich sie nicht essen mochte.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## HeinzJuergen (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Tja, da gibt es nur zwei Entscheidungen:
Willst Du ihn essen (den Fisch) musst Du ihn in der Regel töten Wenn nicht, läßt Du ihn schwimmen.
Oder geb das Angeln auf!! #uKönnen wir nicht noch einen Psycho-Moderator bestallen?

Nix für ungut
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## bine (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Bea,

ich kann mich noch gut an meinen ersten Fisch erinnern, den ich schlachten sollte, ich hab´s nicht über´s Herz gebracht. Das hat Rene dann für mich erledigt. ok, gut fürs erste mal. Dann kam ein Aal! Ich esse für mein leben gerne Aal. So, nun war er aus dem Wasser und schlängelte so rum. Rene sagte: "Das ist Dein Fisch, denn tötest Du". Ich habe Rotz und Wasser geheult, weil ich mich absolut nicht getraut hatte. Aal=Schlange=eklig und gefährlich.... so´n Blödsinn ging mir damals durch den Kopf. Rene hielt in hoch und sagte: "Willst Du ihn wirklich grausam ersticken lassen??" und ich sah, wie er sich immer mehr in der Schnur verfing! Na gut, er tat mit leid und so hab ich es getan!! Das war DAS Erlebnis, seit dieser Zeit kann ich Fische töten. Ausserdem ist es mir auch lieber, zu wissen, das was ich an Fisch esse brauchte nicht zu leiden!!! 
Vielleicht hilft´s Dir ein bischen!!!
Liebe Grüsse aus Oberbayern
bine


----------



## fischkopf (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Sorry, dass ich dir das so direkt sage:

Such dir ein anderes Hobby!!!!!


----------



## Achim_68 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				fischkopf schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, dass ich dir das so direkt sage:
> 
> Such dir ein anderes Hobby!!!!!




Sorry, dass ich das Dir so direkt sage: Schalt mal dein Gehirn ein bevor du was postest!

Wenn Du anfängst Fussball zu spielen, kannst Du auch nicht jeden Schuss oder jeden Trick perfekt. Da ist man dann auch froh, wenn man einen Trainer hat, der einem mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht und nicht gleich sagt: "Geh mal lieber nach Hause und spiel mit Lego!"

Ich will hier jetzt das Toreschiessen oder nen Hackentrick nicht mit dem Abschlagen von Fischen vergleichen aber es geht ja darum, dass hier nach Ratschlägen und Erfahrungen gefragt war und nicht nach einer Universallösung.


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht einmischen, weil es mir wurst ist, ob jemand seinen fisch allein tötet oder es sein angelkollege tut.
ABER:
@achim 68, der du dich "Board-Kante ähh Moderator" nennst: gehört gerade für dich als "Board-Kante ähh Moderator" nicht auch ein etwas höflicherer ton dazu? auch wenn (oder gerade wenn) du mit einem beitrag nicht einer meinung bist?
in diesem sinne
bernd


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@bootsangler-b
schau dir mal die anderen Beiträge von Fischkopf an


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Franz_16: egal... eine grundregel des boardes ist der höfliche umgang miteinader. und von einem "Board-Kante ähh Moderator" erwarte ich sowas zuallererst!

bernd


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Bootsangler-B,

naja, Höflichkeit hin oder her, aber irgendwann sind ein paar direkte Worte manchmal schon ganz passend. Das ist sicherlich auch das, was Franz damit sagen wollte.


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Also nun ich auch noch. Finde, für eine höflich gestellte Diskussionsfrage ziemt sich auch eine entsprechend höfliche Antwort - hat mir mal mein Elternhaus so beigebracht und damit bin ich 39 Jahre zufrieden alt geworden.

Eine andere Sache, die mir mein Vater (gebürtiger Memelländer Baujahr 1926 - sehr ergraut, angelt aber trotzdem jedes Jahr in Norge noch mit!) beigebracht hatte in meiner Jugend, war das Töten, Ausnehmen und Filetieren von Fisch, den wir gefangen haben, aber auch der restlich Umgang mit der Natur (also auch das Töten und Ausnehmen einer frischen Gans and so on).

Ich bin riesig dankbar für solche Naturverbundenheit, die ich in jungen Jahren mit auf den Weg bekommen habe, und trotzdem kenne ich Kristallmuschel´s Gefühl auch nach tausenden Fischen noch gut genug. Sei es ein fehlgehakter Kleinköhler, der mich kläglich anschaut, oder eine Forelle, der ein Drillingshaken leider an entsprechender Stelle durchgedrungen ist. Oder das einzelne Auge, was beim Wrackangeln in Irland am Pilkerdrilling als Einziges hängen geblieben ist...Selbst ich bin nicht so hartgesotten, dass mich sowas unberührt lässt...

Und ich glaube, dies ist es wohl, was mit respektvollem Umgang mit der Natur gemeint ist. Kann also Kristallmuschel recht gut verstehen - auch wenn der Karpfen ein großen Vorteil hat: mit seinen treuen Augen passt er besser in´s Kindchenschema als manch anderer Fisch, der finster dreinblickt (denkt mal an den Katfisch).

Hilft auch zur Thematik nicht weiter, ich weiß - aber ein schlechtes Gewissen für ein C&R in diesem Moment (Achtung Gesetzeslage!) muss wohl kein Mensch haben.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Palometta (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Karsten_Berlin

So isset , Punkt und Aus #6 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## RoterAdler (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Das Wichtigste ist m.E. das man die Kreatur, in diedem Fall Fisch, mit Respekt behandelt und keinen Spaß am Töten entwickelt


Das halte ich für einen sehr gute Einstellung. Was mir manchmal weh tut ist wenn ich Angler sehe die den Fisch einen Schlag auf den Kopf geben und ab in die Truhe mit dem armen Kerl. Und nach 10 min fängt es dann an in der tiefkühlbox zu rapeln. Und das geläschter beginnt "da zapellt was in Deiner Box"....

Sorry, da habe ich kein Verständniss für das die wenigstens Angler (die ich so sehe) keinen Herzstich machen.  Denke sowas gehört auch hier in den Treaht.

Petri Heil


----------



## kristallmuschel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo,

als ich mich vor ein paar Wochen hier angemeldet habe und so herzlich
willkommen geheißen wurde, dachte ich, hier bin ich richtig.
Es gibt so viele Angler hier, da wird es immer jemanden geben, der dir bei
Problemen oder Fragen helfen kann.
Und nun war mir das mit dem "nicht töten können" passiert.
Natürlich war ich nicht glücklich darüber, weil ich einfach davon überzeugt
war, daß ich das packe.
Ein Anglerkollege sagte darauf zu mir, daß es sicher noch viel mehr Angler gibt,
denen es beim ersten Mal genauso oder ähnlich ergangen ist. 
Das, und nur das wollte ich wissen, als ich das Thema eröffnete.
Bei den Junganglern bist Du da genau richtig, dachte ich mir.
Vielleicht wartet gerade da noch jemand auf die Antwort oder hat auch gerade diese Erfahrung gemacht.
Ich vermute mal, daß jetzt ein paar nicht so hartgesottene Neulinge abgeschreckt wurden, jemals so eine Frage zu stellen oder ein ähnliches Problem öffentlich zu äußern.
Zugegeben, zuerst mußte ich bei der Antwort von Harald schlucken. Aber als ich
seinen Beitrag ein paar Mal durchgelesen hatte, begriff ich, daß
er in vielen Dingen Recht hat. Er hatte mich nur falsch verstanden. Denn es ging mir nicht
ums Töten von Tieren allgemein und um die Notwendigkeit dazu, sondern nur um meinen ersten, wohlgemerkt
meinen ersten Fisch. Es wäre so ziemlich egal gewesen, was da vor mir
gelegen hätte. Es ging einfach um die Überwindung , das erste Mal in meinem
Leben zu töten.
Ich hätte die Frage anders stellen sollen. So in der Art:"Wie ist es Euch
ergangen?", oder "Beschreibt doch mal das erste Mal." 
Es hat kein Jungangler auf das Thema geantwortet. Was meint ihr wohl warum
nicht?
Danke an alle, die mich verstanden haben.
So einen Bericht, wie bine ihn geschrieben hatte, so hatte ich mir die Antworten vorgestellt. Natürlich mit den unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen.
Danke bine, dein Beitrag hat mir sehr geholfen. Ich denke mal, wenn mir das Töten nicht abgenommen worden wäre, hätte ich mich überwunden. Denn ein Tier leiden lassen, kann ich erst recht nicht.

Das Angeln werde ich trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht aufgeben. Dafür liebe ich dieses Hobby zu sehr.

Tut mir echt leid, wenn ich als Neuling jetzt Unfrieden gestiftet habe. Das war nicht meine Absicht.
Vertragt Euch wieder!!!

Bei Angelfragen bin ich wohl nicht die richtige Adresse, aber vielleicht kann ich mal bei einem anderen Problem helfen. 

Gruß
kristallmuschel


----------



## Hummer (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Das Angeln werde ich trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht aufgeben.



Das wäre ja noch schöner... #d 

Es ist jedenfalls voll in Ordnung, daß Du Deine Probleme hier geschildert hast.  #r 

Ich denke, daß Du eine völlig normale Reaktion gezeigt hast. Manche Menschen haben Probleme mit dem Töten von Tieren und andere eben nicht. Daraus eine Bewertung der Person bzw. eine Nichteignung für das Hobby Angeln abzuleiten halte ich für falsch. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

und jetzt meine ich, sollten wir dieses thema schließen und nicht das zerreden, was kristallmuschel abschließend gepostet hat.

und dir kristallmuschel ein sehr herzliches willkommen hier und in der verrückten gemeinschaft der angler!

petri 

bernd


----------



## Adrian* (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

hallo,

genau so gings mir auch als ich meinen erste fisch im rhein gefangen habe (barsch) da hab ich ihn auch getötet.
ich habe das schon oft bei meinem vater gesehen wie er forellen tötete ich konnte sowas nie und als ich den barsch tötete hat der mir voll leid getan weil die können sich ja nicht wehren und al sowas.
inzwischen klapp das zwar mit dem töten macht mir aber immer wieder gedanken um denn "armen" fisch.tuhs auch
nur wenns absolut wichtig oder nötig is.
ich setzt alles zurück egal wa es ist denn da hab ich mehr von wenn man alles kaputt macht was man fängt ist es bald aus mit dem fische fangen.
wenn ich du wär würd ich auch alles zurück setzten.grad die kleinen fische.
mit köderfischen angel ich auch nich bringt eh nichts mit der spinnrute machts mir am meisten spaß weil dafür kein fisch sterben muss und ich damit mehr fang chancen habe.
 #r


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				kristallmuschel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angeln werde ich trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht aufgeben. Dafür liebe ich dieses Hobby zu sehr.



Eine kurze Anekdote vom letzten Jahr im Spätherbst.

Nordholland/Dirkshöve. Ansitz auf Zander. Köfi, mit sehr dünnem Stahlvorfach (70cm, 3kg), 1,nuller Haken, schön in der Rückenflosse versteckt, auf Grund gelegt. Nein, der Köfi schwamm an der Oberfläche. Eine Möve hatte ihn sich dann gepackt und versuchte davon zu flattern. Die 20g am Tiroler Hölzl waren aber nach wenigen Metern wohl zuviel und sie ließ die Montage, samt Rotauge, fallen.
Glücklicherweise viel der ganze Kram ins Wasser zurück und ich hatte keine Probleme wieder alles einzuholen. Ich habe dann die Schwimmblase des Köfis durchstochen und ihn, eher lustlos, in dem Kanal zurückgeworfen. Beißring (ja ich weiß, dass das Ding nicht so heißt) wieder auf die Schnur und die Rute sich selbst überlassen. Mein Lütter und ich stippten jede Menge neue Köderfische.

Irgendwann schaute ich dann zu eben dieser Rute, und bemerkte, dass etwas Schnur gezogen hatte. Ich ging als zur Rute hin und kurbelte einfach ein. Nachdem der Schnurbogen eingeholt war, bemerkte ich einen Widerstand. "Oh nein, auch noch ein Hänger" waren meine ersten Gedanken. Dann allerdings bewegte sich der vermeintliche Hänger! Freude kam plötzlich auf. Ich hatte doch noch einen Zander erwischt!

Nach den ersten Metern Drill, wusste ich es war kein Zander! Dieses wilde, ungestüme, Kopfschlagen sagten es mir, die meine geflochtene Schnur mir ins Handgelenk übertrug. Ein Hecht! Ich freute mich, mein Jung war total aufgeregt und alarmierte die Leute. Ich führte den Fisch ca. 15m an einen Steg, wo mein Lütter, schon bereit zum Keschern auf uns wartete. Nach einigen heftigen Gegenwehren war er besiegt und konnte gelandet werden. Eine wunderschön gezeichnete Hechtdame von ca. einem Meter Länge lag dann vor meinen Füßen. 

Damit begann dann mein Leid. Dieses schöne Tier hatte von meinem Vorfach gerade einmal 10cm aus dem Maul gucken! Erstmals in meinem Leben habe ich eine Rachensperre eingesetzt, um an den Haken zu kommen. Das Vorfach war im Schlund zu sehen. Mehr nicht! Kein Haken..., nur das Vorfach! Der Haken saß einfach zu tief... Da stand ich nun mit meinem Latein...ein toller Fisch, aber... irgendwie am Ende..., denn nun musste folgen, was folgen musste! Ich musste den Hecht abschlagen! Als ich diese Entscheidung traf und mein Schlagholz und Messer holte, liefen mir Tränen aus den Augen. 

Es waren keine Freudentränen! So einfach ist das...sich irgendwie beschissen zu fühlen...

Manchmal muss man etwas tun, was einem widerstrebt. Es war das aller erste Mal, dass ich einen Hecht dieser Größe habe töten müssen. Das in Holland...vor holländischem Anglern. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich richtig gehandelt, das zeigte mir das gereichte,...holländische,...Taschentuch und ein netter Klaps auf die Schulte, nachdem der Fisch gründlichst untersucht worden war.

Eine rührige Geschichte...Nein, falsch keine Geschichte...Mein Junge war stolz auf mich, seinen Papa...Ich nicht.

Mit diesem Quote habe ich angefangen und möchte meine Antwort auch damit beschließen.



			
				kristallmuschel schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angeln werde ich trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht aufgeben. Dafür liebe ich dieses Hobby zu sehr.



Nein, das wäre auch sicherlich der falsche Weg! Bleibe am Ball (Fisch). Es gibt so viele schöne Tage, die man/Frau am Wasser verbringen kann.

Für mich sind die Sonnenuntergänge mit die schönsten Dinge, die nur ein Angler so richtig geniessen kann, weil der Großteil der Mitmenschen eh schon beim Abendbrot oder vorm Fernseher sitzt. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Kristallmuschel,
ich glaube ganz klar ist es nicht, was Du hier meinst.

Jemand wie Du mit Deiner Eloquenz die ich bei Dir sehe und damit Deiner Lebenserfahrung hat bestimmt schon tausende von tierischen Lebensformen die  Existenz  genommen.
Sei es dass Du auf dem Weg zu Schule über ein Paar Ameisen gelaufen bist,
oder Dein Körber eine Infektion von Bakterien erfolgreich bekämpft hat.

Worum es vielleicht eher geht ist eine Entscheidung zu treffen und eine Handlung bewusst einzuleiten die gegen einen Teil eines  Dir wichtigen Wertesystems verstößt.

Ich denke Du musst dich eher damit beschäftigen, dass Du eine Entscheidung beim bewussten Töten eines Tieres vertreten müsst.
Wenn man so eine Entscheidung nicht vertreten kann, sollte man auch nicht so eine Handlung durchführen.

Wir haben ständig Entscheidungen zu treffen und Handlung daraus abzuleiten die andere in Ihrem Leben beinträchtigen und vielleicht vernichten. Sei es dass wir (Menschen) jemanden nicht einen Job geben, einen Auftrag nicht erteilen und damit eine Existenz ruinieren oder dass ein Lehrer ein Benotung durchführt und damit einen Jungen Menschen die Zukunft verbaut. Jeder der so eine Entscheidung trifft hat diese mit seinen persönlichen, aber auch den gesellschaftlichen Werten der Umwelt In eine Form der Übereinstimmung gebracht.

Je junger man ist, umso weniger trägt man die Konsequenzen aus einer Entscheidung und gestaltet erst in dieser Phase des Lebens sein Wertesystem aus den Rückflüssen der Informationen (Sanktionen) der Umwelt. Deswegen haben Dir auch keine jungen Angler geantwortet. 
Aber es gibt ein Link zum Glück http://www.philo-forum.de/
Da lassen sich solche wirklich schwierigen Probleme sehr gut bewältigen…

Dat is ja mal nen Strip oder? #h


----------



## MefoMaus (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Kristallmuschel, 
Hey Du....#h
...da ich auch ein "Weibsbild" bin, kann ich Dich beruhigen. In meiner ersten Zeit konnte ich noch nicht mal einen Wurm an den Haken bringen...er tat mir so leid und mir tat der Haken weher als wahrscheinlich dem Wurm  

Blöder Trick, aber was mir geholfen hat.....kennst Du nicht jemanden, der Dich richtig nervt? Jemanden, bei dem Du dir schonmal vorgestellt hast, Du würdest ihn <dezent ausdrück> verhauen, .... ? :q
...stell Dir vor, Du hast diesen Jemand vor Dir....uuund schwupps....isses passiert, Du hast Deinen ersten Fisch getötet.

War zumindest bei mir so  

Liebe Grüße

Caddy


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo MefoMaus,
erst,al ein Herzliches Willkommen im Board  #h 

Der Trick mit dem "ich stelle mir vor es sei mein Erzfeind" ist ja "heiß"  #6


----------



## MefoMaus (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ steffen,


#h huhu und danke für das Willkommen.

Erzfeind....jau, das war das Wort, das mir nicht einfiel......bei mir war es mein damaliger Chef (Betonung liegt auf "damals")   Der müsste jedesmal gut Schluckauf gehabt haben, wenn ich angeln war.
nee, aber mal im Ernst.... wem ging es nicht schon mal so, dass er/sie das Gegenüber am liebsten  ... :e :e :e :e :e :e 

*Insofern...Kopf hoch, Kristallmuschel, niemand!!! muss sich schämen, wenn er Skrupel hat, ein Tier zu töten.*

Caddy
(große Klappe, n büschen dahinter  )


----------



## JörgS. (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo erst mal, ich bin neu hier !

normalerweise lese ich hier nur aber auf diese Diskussion muss ich meinen Senf geben.

Wenn jemand keinen Fisch töten kann ist es VÖLLIG in Ordnung. Ich lasse auch viele wieder frei.
Angler sollten auch Naturschützer sein und wenn ich Beiträge von Gerätefetischist lese wie:  _"Aber für Skrupel ein Tier zu töten hab ich kein Verständnis. Das ist für mich fortgeschrittene Verstädterung, Naturfernheit und Vegetarierunsinn"..., _ geht mir die Hutschnur hoch  :e  :e  :e 

Vielleicht sollten sich diese "Angler" mal mit Vegetariern unterhalten. Sie werden erstaunt sein, wieviel sie noch lernen können !
Wer sind denn diese Angler ? Tierquäler mit Lizenz zum Töten oder Tiere Quälen ? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wer solche Beiträge schreibt, dem unterstelle ich, dass ihm jeder Respekt vor der Kreatur fehlt, und solche Leute sollten nicht Angeln !

Jörg


----------



## Hummer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Jörg S.,

erstmal Willkommen an Board! :m

Mein Vorschlag: Lies Dir bitte des Fetischisten zweites posting zum Thema durch, bevor Du ihm mit der moralischen Keule  eins überbrätst. 

Solche Unterstellungen 





> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wer solche Beiträge schreibt, dem unterstelle ich, dass ihm jeder Respekt vor der Kreatur fehlt, und solche Leute sollten nicht Angeln.


 finde ich völlig fehl am Platze - wie kannst Du einen Menschen auf Grund EINES postings in einem Diskussionsforum derart be- bzw. verurteilen? Ich denke wir sollten hier Beas Thema diskutieren und aufhören uns gegenseitig abzuwerten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## havkat (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moin!

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal.....

@Kristallmuschel

In einem öffentlichen Anglerforum zuzugeben, dass man Skrupel hat ein Tier (Fisch) zu töten, zeugt von Mut und, meiner Meinung nach, auch von Selbstbewusstsein.
Aber, vor allen Dingen, ist es *ehrlich*.

Dafür nehme ich mal kurz die Mütze ab. 

Auch wenn für mich das Nachstellen/Fangen eines Wirbeltieres, in meinem Fall auch Säugetiere und "Federvieh", nur einen vertretbaren Grund hat, wenn die Sache final endet. Also mit dem Töten meiner Beute.
Persönliche/gesetzliche Schonmaße, Schonzeiten, Selbstbeschränkung etc. lasse ich mal außen vor weil ich sie (hier) voraussetze.
Als Angler hab ich´s gut. Ich kann nach erfolgreichem "Beutezug" entscheiden, ob meine Beute weiterlebt oder nicht. Es sei denn zwingende Gründe (s. Wedau) zwingen mich zum Handeln.

Ich habe vor bummelich 40 Jahren das erste mal eine Angel in der Hand gehabt und kann dir versichern, dass ich als Jungspund weitaus weniger Hemmungen hatte, einen Fisch zu töten, als jetzt.
Vermutlich war mein Beutetrieb damals stärker ausgeprägt. 
Mittlerweile habe ich schon mal eine (gaaanz kurze) Hemmung zuzuschlagen.

Mach dir keine Sorgen. Ich kenne dieses Ziehen im Bauch.
Handle nach deinem Gewissen, der Rest kommt schon, glaub´s mir. 

@Jörg S.

Erst mal welcome on Board!



> Wer sind denn diese Angler ? Tierquäler mit Lizenz zum Töten oder Tiere Quälen ?



Starker Tobak, nä?
Ich hoffe, ich verstehe dich falsch und du meinst *nicht*, dass Angler die ihren Fang anständig versorgen und verwerten mit Tierquälern auf einer Stufe stehen.
Natürlich hat ein Angler/Jäger die "Lizenz zum Töten".
Was ihn ausmacht ist die Art u. Weise wie er sie nutzt..... oder?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ JörgS
Da hast Du mich missverstanden. Bei mir geht es nur um Fisch/Tiere, die man auch essen will. Wer den Fisch nicht essen will, für den ist es unerwünschter Beifang, und der setzt ihn schnellstmöglich und schonend zurück. Demjenigen stellt sich das Problem erst gar nicht.

Wer den Fisch aber essen will, und zögert, weil er (rein anerzogene! Naturvölker u.a. haben da keine Probleme mit.) Skrupel hat ihn zu töten, der lässt das Tier unnötig lange leiden. Das IST Tierquälerei.

Mit Vegetariern unterhalte ich mich oft genug. Das einzige was ich dabei gelernt habe, ist, dass es mit die Inkosequentesten Menschen sind, die ich kenne. Und die diese Inkonsequenz auch noch mit Argumenten zu untermauern versuchen. Dabei Tiere aber immer in 2 Klassen einteilen. Die Liebenswerten, die man auf keinen Fall nie nicht essen darf, und die Ekligen, die man sogar töten darf, wenn man sie nicht verwerten will. (Mücken, Fliegen, Spinnen, o.ä.) Denn wenn man mal genauer hinsieht, töten die auch  tierische Lebewesen und das Täglich. Und Pflanzen sind für Vegetarier sowieso eine Gruppe von "Unterlebewesen", die man skrupellos töten darf. Wenn die Leute doch kein Fleisch essen mögen, sollen sie doch. Nur daraus eine Verhaltensvorschrift für andere Machen zu wollen, ist so nicht in Ordnung.

Also. Skrupel ein Tier zu töten hab ich auch weiterhin keine, und auch wenig Verständnis dafür. Nur überlege ich mir natürlich auch, ob ich im Töten überhaupt einen Sinn sehe. Das ist für mich Respekt vor der Kreatur. Das ich dem Tier eben nur soviel Leid zufüge, wie sein muss. Und dazu gehört für mich im Bedarfsfall ein schnelles und effizientes Töten. Dafür darf man keine Skrupel haben.

Alles Totschlagen, was man in die Finger kriegt, kanns ja auch nicht sein. Von der deutschen Gesetzgebung, die oft Vorschreibt, dass ich jeden Fisch töten muss halte ich nichts. Ist IMHO auch nicht Grundgesetzeskonform.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fischkopf (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@achim 68


Meiner Meinung nach leidet der Fisch, wenn er jetzt gefangen ist und der Angler davor hockt und es nicht über sich bringt ihn abzutöten. 
In der Fischerprüfung habe ich gelernt, dass man NUR angeln darf (und meiner Meinung nach auch sollte), wenn man den Fisch verwertet. Wird er nur gefangen und danach zurückgesetz ist das TIERQUÄLEREI, da der Fisch stress beim Drill ausgesetzt ist und so nen Loch im Maul tut ihm bestimmt auch nicht gut.

@kristallmuschel:

War nicht persöhnlich gemeint, mir ging es rein darum, dass Tiere nicht unnötig leiden sollen!


----------



## Achim_68 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht einmischen, weil es mir wurst ist, ob jemand seinen fisch allein tötet, es sein angelkollege tut oder er es nach drei sitzungen beim seelenklempner doch selbst macht...
> ABER:
> @achim 68, der du dich "Board-Kante ähh Moderator" nennst:
> du hast sicherlich dein gehirn eingeschaltet, bevor du gepostet hast... doch gehört gerade für dich als "Board-Kante ähh Moderator" nicht auch ein etwas höflicherer ton dazu? auch wenn (oder gerade wenn) du mit einem beitrag nicht einer meinung bist?
> ...



Dazu hat der Franz schon alles gesagt. Sollte mein Hinweis aufs Gehirn einschalten zu unhöflich gewesen sein, war das nicht beabsichtigt, allerdings ist das manchmal die einzige Methode ihn zu zügeln........
Ausserdem gab es zeitgleich mit meinem Beitrag eine erklärende PM an Fischkopf - also kein Grund sich aufzuregen. Bei Bedarf teile ich Dir den ungefähren Wortlaut gerne mit..........


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@fischkopf
Besser Stress gehabt und weiterleben, als tot.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@achim_68: danke.
war bloß, weil ich dieses board sehr schätze und ich finde, dass jeder seine meinung äußern kann, ohne gleich persönlich voll die haue zu kriegen, ich hasse meinungseinheitsbrei. wenn dann sofort die kelle kommt, traut sich mancher nicht, auch wenn er mit seinem posting benzin ins feuer kippt, zu schreiben.

zum thema: kristallmuschel, du wirst schon machen was du für richtig findest!

bernd


----------



## Pilkman (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				fischkopf schrieb:
			
		

> In der Fischerprüfung habe ich gelernt, dass man NUR angeln darf (und meiner Meinung nach auch sollte), wenn man den Fisch verwertet. Wird er nur gefangen und danach zurückgesetz ist das TIERQUÄLEREI, da der Fisch stress beim Drill ausgesetzt ist und so nen Loch im Maul tut ihm bestimmt auch nicht gut.



Hallo Fischkopf,

glaubst Du alles so einfach, was man Dir erzählst?!  Manchmal kann es nicht schaden, wenn man das, was einem selbst von offiziellen Stellen vermittelt wird, ein bißchen hinterfragt und sich eine echte eigene Meinung zum Thema bildet und nicht einfach so eins zu eins übernimmt. 

Drillen und töten = Total super und tierfreundlich; Drillen, anschauen und wieder zurück setzen = Absolute Tierquälerei. Irgendwie muß Dir da dabei doch auch etwas komisch vorkommen, oder nicht? Sind die Angler in den anderen Staaten um Deutschland herum in denen Catch&Release möglich oder sogar Pflicht ist denn alles Tierquäler, weil sie einen Fisch nach dem Fang nicht zwingend töten müssen bzw. wollen?! Das liegt doch wohl eher in den absolut antiquierten Vorstellungen und gesetzlichen Vorschriften in Deutschland begründet.

Und zum Thema "Loch im Maul tut ihm nicht gut": Wenn der Fisch vernünftig gebissen hat, sind das nur minimalste Verletzungen. Wir reden hier nicht von aus welchen Gründen auch immer VERangelten Fischen, die nach dem Zurücksetzen eh nicht mehr lebensfähig wären. Die sollten dann in der Tat kurz und schmerzlos von ihrem Leid erlöst werden. Was meinst Du, wie sich die Fische bei ihrem Laichgeschäft oder bei der natürlichen Nahrungsaufnahme teilweise behaken und verletzen - da ist das Löchlein eines Einzelhakens absolut kein Vergleich.


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich nochmal...
sagt mal, würdet ihr alle auch so unwahrscheinlich schlau und cool über "töten" und "catch & release" posten, wenn fische eine stimme hätten und brüllen würden wie ein esel, wenn sie am haken hängen?
auch wenn es jetzt mecker gibt: ich finde angeln ist etwas zum fangen eines tieres, das dann auch schnell getötet, oder, wenn zu klein oder in laichzeit aus versehen gefangen, sofort und schonend zurückgesetzt wird.
fangen zum angucken finde ich pervers. der jäger fängt auch kein reh mit einem netz, versetzt es dadurch in todesangst und lässt es dann laufen...
versetzt euch mal in einen fisch...wer von euch catch und releaser würde sich gern mal von mir, auch ohne dass ich euch einen haken in einen eurer vielleicht nicht so empfindlichen teile schiebe, für einige minuten unter wasser ziehen lassen??? da ist dann nichts mit luft, da ist nur angst...ich mach auch ein schönes bild für euer album zum angeben :q  :q  :q 

bernd


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@bootsangler 
eins vorweg, ich bin auch kein Verfechter von C&R.. da ich selber nicht soviele Fische essen kann wie ich fange, verschenk ich sie meistens an meine Angelkollegen oder bring der Verwandschaft mal einen vorbei... wenn ich keine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit sehe dann darf er weiterschwimmen !!! 

Mit deinen Vergleichen kommen wir hier aber keinen Schritt weiter! 
Du kannst nicht Rehe bzw. Menschen mit Fischen vergleichen, das ist nämlich genau die Schiene, die unsere Freunde von der Pet* fahren... 
Gegen "gutes" C&R, wie es ja von den vielen Karpfenanglern betrieben wird ist wirklich nichts einzuwenden, die verwenden Schonmatten, Desinfektionsspray usw..


----------



## DinkDiver (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi Leute ich finde das Thema wirklich sehr interessant. Ich interessiere mich fürs angeln seit ich 6 bin oder noch jünger keine Ahnung. AUf jeden Fall denk ich ist es nur gut das man sich gedanken macht. Ich mache mir allerdings schon lang keine großen Gedanken mehr und ich denke das ich durch mein doch schon einigermaßen routiniertes Vorgehen den Fischen Qualen erspare. Aber auch ich hab machmal Skrupel Fische zu töten vor allem wenn es sich um besondere Fische handelt Wels, großer schön gezeichneter Hecht usw. Diese Fische setzte ich auch manchmal zurück.
Gruß DinkDiver


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@franz´l: neee, verstehe mich nicht falsch. ich will hier keinesfalls irgendwelche anschauungen von ökoterroristen verbreiten und auch nicht mensch und tier miteinander vergleichen. doch den hinweis, dass es einfacher ist, ein tier zu töten das nicht brüllt, wie am spieß, möchte ich nochmal gaaaaanz doll betonen. dass es für einen karpfen schön ist, aus dem wasser an die luft gezogen zu werden, wo er dann auf einer matte erstickungsprobleme hat und dann auch noch chemie auf seine empfindliche schleimhaut bekommt, glaubst du doch nicht im ernst???
und dass fische kein schmerzempfinden haben, glaubst du doch hoffentlich auch nicht.
wenn es denn so sein sollte, dann ist der natur (oder gott, je nach glaubemnsrichtung) aber etwas tolles gelungen.....

bernd


----------



## Palometta (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Für bootsangler-b

Und alle die behaupten ( oder anderen glaubend machen wollen ) das Fische genau wie Menschen empfinden und daraus irgendwelche Rückschlüsse ziehen. #u 

Dieser Link  #4 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Pilkman (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Bootsangler-B,

ich halte mich weder für sonderlich cool, noch für absolut schlau...  ... trotzdem bemerke sogar ich, dass Deine Vergleiche ja nun wirklich vorne und hinten hinken.  

Denn wenn Du grundsätzlich so große Probleme mit dem Angeln und den damit verbundenen Einwirkungen - ich spreche betont nicht von Schmerzen oder irgendeiner Quälerei - hast und Argumentationen von sogenannten "Naturschützern" und ähnlichen Radikalos aufgreifst, dann solltest Du Dein Hobby vielleicht von Grund auf mal überdenken. 

Mir ging es in meinem Posting nur um diese schreiende Diskrepanz, dass es ja ach so toll ist, einen Fisch zu haken, ihn zu drillen, zu vermessen und dann zu töten. Weil man ja einen "vernünftigen" Grund hat. Findet der Fisch - wenn er denn Empfindungen in dieser Art haben würde  - bestimmt klasse und gerechtfertigt. 
Wenn es aber darum geht, einen Fisch zu haken, ihn zu drillen, zu vermessen, evtl. ein Erinnerungsphoto zu machen und ihn dann schonend zurück zu setzen, weil man ihn nicht essen möchte, dann ist das Geschrei groß. Ist das nicht krank?! Ich finde schon. Ein sogenannter "vernünftiger" Grund entscheidet über Recht und Unrecht. Warum kann ich das in dem Fall nicht selbst entscheiden?


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Palometta: danke, den artikel kannte ich noch nicht und hätte ich nie vermutet. so richtig glauben kann ich es noch nicht, aber wenn es dann so ist...
ich korrigiere mich also dahingehend, dass ich jetzt die lehre annehme, dass fische kein schmerzempfinden haben.
trotzdem behaupte ich weiter, dass es einfacher ist, einen fisch zu töten, als einen warmblüter, weil der fisch nicht brüllt wie am spieß!
übrigens habe ich nie mensch mit fisch verglichen. mein beispiel, absichtlich eine sehr krasse übertreibung, sollte nur eine in meinen augen, abnormalität verdeutlichen, das c&r.
ich finde es pervers und dabei bleibe ich!
wer den fisch nicht essen will, soll ihn in ruhe lassen!

aber wer c&r bevorzugt... bitte...
ich bin kein richter über andere. jeder nach seinen vorlieben.

@pilkman: ich angle seit  46 jahren und bin bekennender fischvielfraß. was soll ich da an meiner einstellung überdenken? 
wo ist da ökoterror zu senen? du musst mich da sehr falsch verstanden haben. 

petri

bernd


----------



## Esoxologe (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das es jemandem schwerfällt das erste mal bewusst zu töten.
Da sollte man nicht darüberstehen und urteilen.
Natürlich muss jeder verantwortungsbewusste Angler lernen damit umzugehen.Aber es ist halt ein Lernprozess.


Ich habe in meinem Leben zigtausend Fische getötet,und mache mir heute noch meine Gedanken das es auch sauber und schnell über die Bühne geht.
Ich möchte  keine als Speise bestimmte Kreatur unnötig leiden lassen.Deswegen habe ich Verständnis dafür was diesen Jungangler bewegt.
Aber wie wir alle wird er auch seinen Weg gehen.Und Töten gehört nunmal dazu...


----------



## JörgS. (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ havkat:

Hallo,
natürlich meine ich nicht die Angler, die Ihre Fische Artgerecht und schnell töten.

@Gerätefetischist
Hallo,
kann schon sein, dass ich mich etwas hart ausgedrückt habe, dass hast Du aber auch.
Ich bin seid eine Kutterfahrt diesem Thema gegenüber auch etwas sehr sensiebel. Wie dort untermaßige und kleine Fische "umgebracht" und vertrocknet in der Tonne und besoffen auf dem Boden getötet worden sind, war ätzend. Hauptsache Filets und sein sie noch so klein, als ob es zuhause nix zu fressen da ist. #w 

Vielleicht habe ich Dich falsch eingeschätzt (das seh ich ja an deiner Antwort) aber wenigstens zu einer Diskussion angeheizt.

Grüsse,
Jörg


----------



## Oberst (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Aal, ca. 30 cm lang und ein Zufallsfang am Nachmittag. Ich war damals 5 Jahre alt und schon längst immer dabei, wenn mein Nachbar am Kanal saß (Von ihm hatte ich Haken und Schnur). Ich kannte es also, den Fisch nach dem Fang zu töten. 
Ich wollte es mit dem Aal genauso machen, also bekam er nen Schlag auf den Kopf (wie ssinnlos das war weiß ich mittlerweile), am Anfang sehr zaghaft (ich wollte ihm ja nicht weh tun) nach dem 7. oder 8. Schlag stand dann mein Nachbar vor mir und lachte sich halb tot !! Der Aal tat mir damals richtig leid.
Heute, nach nunmehr 20 Anglerjahren, gehört das Töten meines Fanges zur Routine.
Das wird Dir genauso gehen, nur nicht entmutigen lassen!
Der 1. Schlag ist immer der Schwierigste !!


----------



## Palometta (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ bootsangler-b


> @Palometta: danke, den artikel kannte ich noch nicht und hätte ich nie vermutet. so richtig glauben kann ich es noch nicht, aber wenn es dann so ist...


Bitte gerne geschehen .
Ich war auch verwundert aber manchmal ist es anderes wie es aussieht.

Für diese Ausage habe ich wenig Verständniss


> mein beispiel, absichtlich eine sehr krasse übertreibung, sollte nur eine in meinen augen, abnormalität verdeutlichen, das c&r.


  #d 


So soll es sein 



> aber wer c&r bevorzugt... bitte...
> ich bin kein richter über andere. jeder nach seinen vorlieben.


  :m 

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis
wie schon einmal von mir an anderer Stelle gepostet möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen das es durchaus Sinn macht Fische zurückzusetzen.
Man schaue nur einmal auf unseren kleinen Nachtbarn , die Niederländer.
wie jeder an meinem Avatar sieht fische ich vorwiegend dort und kann somit einige vergleiche anstellen.
In Nordholland gilt in der Polderen ein Mitnahmeverbot für Hechte und schlägt man dort trozdem einen Hecht ab bekommt man zu mindestens eine Anzeige wegen Wilderei.
In unserem Vereinsgewässer gilt das Gleiche für Karpfen.
An anderen Gewässern ist man weniger "regelwütig" weil da eher weniger Deutsche fischen und der Niederländer nie auf die Idee kommen würde einen Großhecht oder einen Größeren Karpfen abzuschlagen.
Auch hat dort keiner ein Problem damit wenn ein Stippangler seine Beute zurücksetzt .Angler die dagegen alles verwerten sind eher nicht so gerne gesehen und bekommen das auch oftmals gezeigt.
Vergleicht man jetzt mal die Bestände in den Niederlanden mit den Unseren sehen wir aber sehr schlecht aus und das trotz unserer teuren Besatzmasnahmen den die Bestände dort sind vorwiegend natürlich.
Sieht man noch das Preisleistungsverhäldniss ( Ca 40 € für das beangeln 90% aller Niederländischer Gewässer ) müsste uns das eigendlich zu denken geben.  

Ich könnte jetzt noch einige andere Länder als Beispiel anführen aber das würde keinem wirklich weiterhelfen weil wir im deutschspachigem Raum gerne Andere belehren und erst den Rat Anderesdenkender annehmen wenn es zu Unserem Vorteil ist.

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Es gehört zum menschsein dazu, auch mal Tiere zu töten. Und die Menschen töten mit sicherheit waidgerechter als das die Raubtiere im tierreich machen. Man werfe als Beispiel mal einen Blick auf die Grizzlybären in Alaska, wenn sie zu satt sind, reißen sie dem Lachs einfach die Eier aus dem bauch und überlassen den lebenden Lachs dann den Möwen, die ihhn schmerzvoll zu tode stechen werden mit ihren spitzen schnäbeln.
Es heißt doch: der frühe Mensch war jäger und sammler, er MUSSTE töten, damit er überlebt, es ging nicht anders. Und da Fisache sogar als nahrhafter und wohlschmeckender als anderes Fleisch ist, hat man schon immer Säugetiere UND Fische getötet. Wenn bei dir n steak aufm teller liegt, denkst du ja auch nicht darüber nach, wie herzzerreißend das rind seinen schlächter angeguckt hat, bevor es als nahrhafter Fleischlieferant diente. Denk dir den fisch beim töten einfach als Filet, das du gleich genüsslich essen wirst.
wenn du nicht darüber hinwegkommst, hast du ein problem.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ JörgS
Ich hab mich beim ersten Post ws. auch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. 

Bei den Fangrauschorgien auf den Kuttern geb ich Dir aber recht, da kann ich eine gewisse Sensibilisierung auch verstehen. IMHO sollte es auf Kuttern eh Fuselverbot geben. Sowie eine Masskontrolle.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Adrian* (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

man sollte seine wut auch nicht an denn fischen auslassen die können schließlig nicht dafür und sprechen können sie ja nicht geschweige denn wehren....ihr wärd doch wohl auch froh weiter leben zu können...
was wär denn wenn euch eine denn kopf halb einschläg und euch dann absticht und danach einfach liegen lässt oder euch an hunde verfüttert...denk mal drüber nach fische sind auch lebewesen und so sollte man sie auch behandeln und nicht einfach alles kaputt hauen...sowas find ich zum kotzen!!!!  :e


----------



## Ralle76 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich angel, töte und esse einige der von mir gefangene Fische. Aber auch mir viel es am Anfang schwer. Und ich denke, wie viele hier, dass dazu auch ein wenig Übung und auch Routine gehört. Kommentare dahingehend, dass das Hobby aufzugeben sei halte ich für deplaziert. Ich hab meinen ersten Fisch auch nicht selbst töten können. Bin trotzdem dabei geblieben und jetzt gehts, wenn auch nicht immer leicht. Aber es hat einen Nutzen und ist damit für mich legitim.

@ anglermeister17 
Dein Vergleich ist, mit Verlaub, ein wenig am Ziel vorbei. Hab aber hier nicht wirklich die Lust den Unterschied Mensch-Tier zu diskutieren. 
Gut finde ich allerdings den Verweis, dass der Mensch töten musste. Er hat es schlicht weg verlernt, Nahrung aus erster Hand (direkt aus der Natur) zu beschaffen. Ich denke das der Mensch vielfach den Umgang mit der Natur verlernt und dadurch ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu ihr hat, sie aufgehört hat zu schätzen. Kinder wissen nicht mehr woher die Milch kommt und assoziieren Fleisch nicht mit dem dazugehörigen Tier, sondern nur noch mit Supermarkt. 

Ich denke es ist moralisch unbedenklich einen gefangene Fisch zu töten. Genauso denke ich über versehentliche Unfälle in deren Zug mir der Fisch ins Wasser entgleitet.
Mir ist die Angel auch weit lieber als das Bolzenschussgerät!

Der Mensch hat schön immer getötet. Nur ist es heute in Mode töten zu lassen.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ach Kristallmuschel vielleicht beruigt dich dass ich als ich meinen ersten fetten Brassen mit nach hause genommen hatte Tagelang Gewissensbisse hatte. Es war der erste Fisch den ich wirklich mit nach hause genommen hatte.


----------



## Floh (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ach was soll das denn hier
kristallmuschel wollte doch nur ne antwort auf die frage haben ob hier jemand nicht die gleichen skrupel hat wie sie!!!
Also ich glaube kaum das ihr alle einen 40cm karpfen der euch aus seinen knopfaugen angucktohne jegliche hemmungen das messer ins herz rammen könnt!
Ich selber nehme viele fische die ich fange mit nach hause.Aber man sollte in der situation ob man den FISCH MITNIMMT,oder stur nach dem motto handelt ''RAUS UND TOT'' das bringt es doch auch nit ODER DOCH???????


----------



## Mumpitz (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Auch wenn das Erstposting des Themas schon ein bischen länger her ist, jemand hat es heute hochgeholt und es hat mich an meine Situation erinnert.
Nicht beim Töten meines ersten Fisches, das lief schon ziemlich routiniert ab - hatte ich doch anderen Leuten oft genug über die Schulter geschaut und auf diese Weise gelernt, daß das wohl der natürliche Gang der Dinge ist.
Ich war aber früher überzeugt davon, daß ich wohl keine Probleme damit haben würde, ein Tier zu töten und zu verwerten und mußte mich eines Besseren belehren lassen. Bei einer Grillfete habe ich (noch zur Schulzeit) einem Freund versprochen, ihm zu helfen. Ich tauchte dort auf, er zeigte mir, wo alles ist und ließ mich dann mit 2 Gänsen draußen an den Ställen stehen. Einige können sich sicherlich vorstellen, was alles in mir vorgegangen ist und wie ich mich fühlte, bis die Tiere endlich ausgenommen und von den Federn befreit waren. Ein weiteres Trauma hatte ich als Junge, als wir von einem Bekannten einen dicken Osterkarpfen bekamen, den dann niemand bei uns töten wollte. Das arme Tier schwamm dann in einem großen Wassertank so lange, bis ich mich (da war ich glaube ich 10) schließlich erbarmte. Das Quiecken als die Luft beim Schlag entweichte und den Dackelblick werde ich wohl nie mehr vergessen und ich war später froh, als die Boilieära eingeleutet wurde, in der Karpfen in etwa den Status der heiligen Kuh in Indien zugesprochen bekamen. Karpfen gibt es bei uns schon lange nicht mehr, dafür sehe ich sie zu gerne paddeln 
In meinen Augen muß sich niemand komisch vorkommen, wenn er das nicht oder nicht auf Anhieb kann. Ein Lebewesen zu töten ist etwas Endgülltiges und erinnert einen wohl an die eigene Sterblichkeit, wenn man anfänglich damit konfrontiert wird. Später mit der Routine verdrängt man dann diese Gedanken oder man hat so früh angefangen, daß sich einem dieses Dilemma gar nicht erst stellte.
Selbst Chirurgen standen mal vor diesem Punkt und wer Leute kennt und sie in der Situation erlebt hat in der sie ihr Physikum machen, der wird wahrscheinlich lange Gespräche miterlebt haben. Und sie verletzen ja bekanntlich nicht um Schaden anzurichten oder gar zu töten sondern um zu helfen. Letztendlich verliert sich aber auch bei ihnen die Angst und ihre Bedenken hinter einer Fassade von Verdrängung und dem Gedanken an den guten Zweck dem ihr Beruf dient (oder bei Schönheitschirurgen der Gedanke an die dicke Kohle |znaika: ). Mir hilft dann immer der Gedanke an die leckeren Filets 
Was C&R betrifft, ich töte nur den Fisch, den ich auch essen möchte. Fange ich einen nicht gewollten, rutscht er mir eigentlich immer aus den Händen (diese Spezies ist immer besonders glitschig) und da ich eigentlich nur in Holland fische, bin ich sehr glücklich mit meiner Einstellung und muß mich dort auch nicht rechtfertigen.

Cheers und noch nen schönen Abend,
Oliver


----------



## Leif-Jesper (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Du musst dem Fisch einfach nicht in die Augen gucken und auch nicht lange überlegen was du tust.Aber das wird zur reinen Routine.

Petri Heil zu deinem ersten Fisch!


----------



## DerStipper (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

da gibt es nur eins beim ersten Fisch Augen zu und durch:q damit meine ich dem eine über die Rübe ziehen sollte gehen ohne das man gewissen bisse bekommt oder??
dann ansetzen Augen zu und dann nur drücken und du merkst nur das du auf einmal den Stich gesetzt hast danach sollte es kein Prob. mehr sein


----------



## Deep Sea (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

_@Gerätefetischist
Hallo,
kann schon  sein, dass ich mich etwas hart ausgedrückt habe, dass hast Du aber auch.
Ich bin seid eine Kutterfahrt diesem Thema gegenüber auch etwas sehr sensiebel. Wie dort untermaßige und kleine Fische "umgebracht" und vertrocknet in der Tonne und besoffen auf dem Boden getötet worden sind, war ätzend. Hauptsache Filets und sein sie noch so klein, als ob es zuhause nix zu fressen da ist. #w _ 

Moin Jörg,
habe diese Mißstände auf etlichen Angelkuttern in früheren Jahren (war für mich der Hauptgrund, ein eigenes Boot zu kaufen) leider auch ansehen müssen und sehe sie auch oft an Forellenseen. Habe mich deswegen schon häufig mit anderen "Anglern" angelegt und werde es auch weiterhin tun, denn ich kann nicht einfach wegsehen, wenn ein Tier unnötigerweise gequält wird.


----------



## enschroi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

.mir geht es genau so!wenn du einen fisch nicht töten kannst mach es so wie ich, ich gehe nur aus (sport) spass angeln und setze die fische immer wieder zurück die ich fange es fällt einem auch immer schwerer wenn der fisch groß ist.


----------



## Stefan6 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				enschroi schrieb:
			
		

> .mir geht es genau so!wenn du einen fisch nicht töten kannst mach es so wie ich, ich gehe nur aus (sport) spass angeln und setze die fische immer wieder zurück die ich fange es fällt einem auch immer schwerer wenn der fisch groß ist.


 
1. Es ist verboten maßige Fische zurück zusetzen
2. Ist es ne frechheit,Fischen unnötig schmerzen und stress zuzufügen#d 
3. Such Dir besser ein anderes Hobby#q #d


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Es ist verboten maßige Fische zurück zusetzen


Beleg dafür? Ich halte das so nur für ein hartnäckiges aber nichtsdesdotrotz falsches Gerücht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Stefan6 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Beleg dafür? Ich halte das so nur für ein hartnäckiges aber nichtsdesdotrotz falsches Gerücht.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 
Ist so,jedenfalls hier.Aber allein schon aus Spaß Fische zuangeln und zurück zusetzen ist schon Tierquälerei.#q #d Solchen Leuten sollte man gleich wieder den Angelschein abnehmen.


----------



## norgepeitscher (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

es mögen mir alle verzeihen..........aber strick doch lieber oder züchte blumen.....#t


----------



## Chicago Angler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein!  Es ist schon erschreckend was dabei rauskommt, wenn alle die, die ja alles besser wissen einem Jungangler aus einer moralischen Bredulie helfen wollen.  Das ist doch zum kotzen!


----------



## joern (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ein fröhliches moin moin,

du kristallmuschel, wenn du keine fische töten kanst dann ihn wieder schwimmen.

ich habe schon gehört das ein hecht von ca. 1 m getötet worde, an den baum genagelt und dann zur schau gestellt worde. das war am hohendeichersee, von einen kioskbesitzer, jeder der dann vorbeikam sagte nur oha was für ein fisch, toll, der ist aber groß. abens zur dämmerung dann wo es langsam dunkel wurde, der fisch dann entsorgt weil dieser nicht mehr geniessbar war. leider habe ich diesen fisch nicht gesehen, denn ich hätte diesen fisch dem besitzer um die die ohren gehauen, aber was wahres dran wird wohl gewesen sein denn diese geschichte habe ich mehr als nur einmal gehört. 

so wenn du der meinung bist, das du diesen fisch nicht töten kannst dann lass ihn wieder schwimmen. befor der sich quält elend zu grunde geht. in dein fall hattest du glück das dein freund dabei war, aber solltest du alleine los ziehen und kannst den fisch nicht töten wäre wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll den fisch erstmal ne 1/2 stunde liegen zulassen bist du dier überlegt hast ob du ihn nun töten sollst oder doch wieder zurücksetzt.

und befor es nun kritik an meiner meinung regnet möge sich jetzt jeder selbst erstmal fragen, habe im leben wirklich alles richtig gemacht oder sind da nicht so einige sachen die immerwieder doch falsch mache obwohl ich es besser weiß. 

denn:" nur wer ohne sünde ist, werfe den ersten stein".


----------



## feedex (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Chicago Angler, genau das ist der Punkt!

Was um Himmels Willen ist denn so schwer zu verstehen an dem Problem, das Kristallmuschel hier so mutig vorgetragen hat?
Skrupel vor dem Töten eines Lebewesens zu haben ist ein Zeichen von Gewissen, was eben den Menschen vom Tier unterscheidet.

Stattdessen wechseln Einige ihre Jeans gegen das Säbelzahntigerfell, schwingen mit der Keule und grunzen Geschichten vom ursprünglichen Nahrungserwerb und klären uns darüber auf - wer hätte es geahnt - das Fleisch nicht in der Kühltheke wächst!

Die meisten von uns - ich nehme mich da nicht aus - werden einige Zeit gebraucht haben, bis das Abschlagen und Töten eines Fisches etwas routinierter wurde. Vermutlich haben es Manche hier erstmalig eingestanden, weil das schließlich "unmännlich" ist und man so etwas unter echten Kerlen nicht anspricht.

Die absolute Dreistigkeit ist es aber, das hier mehrfach der "Rat" zu lesen war, Kristallmuschel solle doch das Angeln aufgeben!!
Wer nicht in der Lage ist, Schwächen und Probleme eines Angelneulings zu verstehen und möglichst mit (brauchbarem) Rat zu helfen, ist hier definitiv falsch. Ein Forum zeichnet sich durch fortlaufendes Geben und Nehmen aus, ein Austausch funktioniert immer in zwei Richtungen.

Wir sollten uns darüber freuen, wenn jemand wie Kristallmuschel im Board aktiv ist. Sie schreibt mit Herz und Verstand und wird sicher in Zukunft noch manchen guten Beitrag leisten - wenn sie nun nicht endgültig verschreckt ist!


----------



## vertikal (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Skrupel vor dem Töten eines Lebewesens zu haben ist ein Zeichen von Gewissen, was eben den Menschen vom Tier unterscheidet.



Seh ich genauso, und ganz nebenbei: Wenn alle so dächten, wäre das Leben auf diesem Planeten für sehr viele Menschen lebenswerter!
Auch wenn der "Hilferuf" von Kristallmuschel schon vor über einem Jahr stattfand, bleibt das Thema sicherlich für viele Angelanfänger aktuell. 

Obwohl's schon sehr viele Jahre her ist, kann ich mich noch gut an mein erstes "Fangerlebenis" erinnern. Es handelte sich um ein 25er Rotauge, das ich voller Stolz meinen Eltern präsentieren wollte. Völlig unfähig, es zu töten, transportierte ich es in einer Plastiktüte nach Hause und war heilfroh, dass es nach einigen Minuten aufhörte in der Tüte zu zappen. Ich brauchte eine ganze Weile, um diesen bescheuerten Umgang mit einer gefangenen Kreatur zu verarbeiten. Und es war für mich Ansporn, den "richtigen" Umgang mit Fischen, die zum Verzehr mitgenommen werden sollen, zu erlernen.

Heute kann ich einen Fisch mit Freuden wieder seinem Element übergeben, wenn ich gerade keine sinnvolle Verwertung sehe (die Tiefkühltruhen von Freunden und Verwandten zu füllen, halte ich persönlich nicht für eine "sinnvolle Verwertung", muss aber jeder selber wissen) oder, wenn ich z.B. mal wieder einen Zander auf dem Teller haben möchte, ihn unter Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorgaben (vorherige Betäubung) schnell und sicher töten, ohne dem Fisch unnötige Leiden zuzufügen.

Angeln ist ein weitverbreiteter "Volkssport" (selbst an diesem Begriff scheiden sich schon wieder die Geister) und es ist ja nun mal kein Geheimnis, dass Menschen unterschiedliche Charaktere aufweisen. Das Spektrum reicht da sicherlich vom "Sensibelchen" bis zum ganz "Hartgesottenen". Empfehlungen von Verhaltensregeln, gleich welcher Art, bringen hier sicherlich wenig, da die Grundeinstellungen oft schon zu unterschiedlich sind. 

Eines aber sollte bei uns Anglern immer im Vordergrund stehen: 
Der respekt- und verantwortungvolle Umgang mit der Kreatur.


----------



## eöbzander (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@kristallmuschel: du darfst dem fisch einfach nicht in die augen gucken! das hilft wirklich, guck ihm einfach auf die rückenflosse oder wo auch sonst hin nur nicht in die augen! dann is das nämlich alles noch viel dramatischer wenn du siehst wie er stirbt und du das letzte bist den er sieht! naja versuchseinfach mal! gruß


----------



## cbrr (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo,



			
				eöbzander schrieb:
			
		

> dann is das nämlich alles noch viel dramatischer wenn du siehst wie er stirbt und du das letzte bist den er sieht!


ich glaube mit dem Satz machst Du es nur noch schwerer |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Stefan21j (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo zusammen

Als aller erstes. Sorry Leute aber warum endet solch ein Trööt immer wieder in einer C&R-Diskussion?

Zweitens. Wenn jemand ein gewissen Skrupel hat seinen ersten Fisch zu töten, sehe ich die Aussage "Hör auf zu angeln" wohl völlig daneben an.
Das zollt von Respekt und Gewissen! Leider haben viele die ich angeln sehen diesen Respekt vor dem Lebewesen verloren.

Drittens und der wichtigste Teil meines Postings. Nämlich die Antwort auf die eigentliche Frage. Mein erster Fisch war ein Stör an nem Forellenpuff. Als ich diesen Fisch aus dem Wasser geholt hatte, nahm ich von einem befreundeten Mitangler(ich hatte noch keine eigenen Sachen, wollte angeln ja erstmal nur antesten, hab ja auch nicht die erste Frau geheiratet) einen viel zu kleinen und leichten "Totschläger". Der Fisch bekam nen "Blauen Fleck" auf dem Kopf. Und ich hatte dann 1-2Sekunden ein schlechtes Gewissen denn ich weiss was Kopfschmerzen sind. Aber dann ich setzte sofort den Herzstich. Und zu meinem Erstaunen sass der beim ersten Mal. Darüber war ich sehr  glücklich denn ich wusste das der Fisch nun nimmer leiden muss. Das ganze hat mir zwei Sachen gezeigt: Erstens nicht nur die Ausrüstung zum Angeln ist wichtig, sondern auch die Sachen um den Fisch hinterher waidgerecht zu töten ohne ihn leiden zu lassen. Und zweitens das ich auch Skrupel habe. 

Also Bea.....Petri zum Fisch. Lass dich bloss nicht von dem Hobby abbringen.
Und beim nächsten Mal einfach denken das es für den Fisch besser ist, wenn er getötet wurde. Lass es nie Routine werden! Aber handle stets zum Guten für den Fisch!

So what

LG Stefan


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Skrupel vor dem Töten eines Lebewesens zu haben ist ein Zeichen von Gewissen, was eben den Menschen vom Tier unterscheidet.


Seh ich etwas anders. (Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten in der Realität wenig Skrupel haben, ein Gras zu zertrampeln oder eine Mücke zu erschlagen)
Skrupel davor ein Tier *unnötig* zu Töten sind o.k. Das macht ein Raubtier aber genausowenig. (Wenn das beim Raubtier auch vermutlich wenig mit Skrupel zu tun hat) Das unterscheidet Mensch und Tier jedenfalls nicht. 
Es hat bei mir übrigens auch nichts mit Skrupeln zu tun, einen Fisch zurückzusetzen. Das ist eher Schonung von Ressourcen und ökonomie.

Skrupel ein Tier zum Essen zu Töten sind hingegen ein anerzogener Quatsch, der mit Menschsein wenig zu tun hat.
Naturvölker, Schlachter, Fischer und auch die meisten Angler etc. haben da nämlich keine Skrupel. Und die kann man ja deswegen wohl nur schwerlich als "Nichtmenschen" oder "Unmenschen" bezeichnen.


Ach so, Euch ist aber aufgefallen, dass der Ursprungsthread schon was Älter ist, oder?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Stefan6


> Ist so,jedenfalls hier


Und hier ist die Erde eine Scheibe...

Sorry, aber wie Gesagt, alles nur ein Falsches Gerücht ohne Beleg.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Stefan6 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefan6
> 
> Und hier ist die Erde eine Scheibe...
> 
> ...


 
Das merkt man,das die Erde bei Dir ne Scheibe ist|supergri #q


----------



## Joka (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Beleg dafür? Ich halte das so nur für ein hartnäckiges aber nichtsdesdotrotz falsches Gerücht.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Auszug vom vdsf

Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein. 
Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und schließlich abzuködern. Untermaßige oder einer Schonbestimmung unterliegende Fische sind vorsichtig zurückzusetzen.


----------



## bootsangler-b (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Joka: und  der   fisch oder die fischin ist  zu befragen, ob sie die behandlung durch den fänger dulden....
...du lebst noch, oder???

b.


----------



## Joka (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

geht das auch in Deutsch?


----------



## Miehzman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und schließlich abzuködern


Und dann muss man den Fisch verwerten! Sagen wir mal der Fisch ist ein Gründling von 10 cm! Da is nix und wirklich gar nix dran! Aber der Fisch MUSS mitgenommen werden, und MUSS auch noch SINNVOLL verwertet werden! Also das hasse ich ja! Man kann mit dem Fisch nix anfangen und muss ihn dann auch noch Sinnvoll verwerten! Wie soll das gehn?
Verückt!


----------



## Miehzman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

axo Joka nix gegen dich!


----------



## Stefan21j (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				Miehzman schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann muss man den Fisch verwerten! Sagen wir mal der Fisch ist ein Gründling von 10 cm! Da is nix und wirklich gar nix dran!quote]
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie es mit nem Gründling, das hab ich noch nicht probiert. Aber kleine Rotfedern zB lassen sich prima einlegen. Die kannste dann mit Haut und Haar essen. Wenn es ein paar mehr sind, is es ne schöne Vorspeise zB an nem Buffet


----------



## bootsangler-b (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@joka: also klartext in deutsch - sei einfach normal. sei mensch...
ohne den xxx, den du zitierst, um konform zu sein.


bernd


----------



## Miehzman (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ja ich meine ja nur dass es auch mal Fische gibt, mit den man nix anfangen kann! Die Rezepte kennt auch nich jeder^^


----------



## Joka (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> @joka: also klartext in deutsch - sei einfach normal. sei mensch...
> ohne den xxx, den du zitierst, um konform zu sein.
> 
> 
> bernd



hi

ja das ist doch klar....denkst du ich halte mich zu 100% daran?

derGerätefetischist wollte doch nur Beweise....und die hab ich erbracht...nicht mehr und nicht wehniger


----------



## Stefan6 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Auszug vom vdsf
> 
> Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.
> Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und schließlich abzuködern. Untermaßige oder einer Schonbestimmung unterliegende Fische sind vorsichtig zurückzusetzen.


 

Sauber Joka#6 #6 #6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Auszug vom vdsf
> 
> Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release). Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.
> Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und schließlich abzuködern. Untermaßige oder einer Schonbestimmung unterliegende Fische sind vorsichtig zurückzusetzen.



Nun, das ist irgendein geschreibsel vom VDSF. 
1. schon völlig Uninteressant für alle nicht VDSF-Mitglieder
2. das (Verbotene) ausschliessliche C&R ist hier eher nicht gefragt, nur ob man alle Fische Töten muss.
3. 





> Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.


Mit dem Fang darf oft gar keine Verwertung verbunden sein (Untermassig, Laichzeit, Geschützte Arten) wie im späteren Text auch erwähnt. Ausserdem ist das "Geschreibsel" genau das Gegenteil vom Gesetz: Lt Tierschutzgesetz muss *erst* eine Sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit vorhanden sein, um ein Tier töten zu dürfen. Laut diesem Text ist das Tier immer zu Töten und *anschliessend* eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit herbeizuschaffen. Das ist imo so nicht legal, da das Töten eben unbegründet ist. Ich muss daher einen Fisch, bei dem während des Keschervorgangs keine feste Verwertungsabsicht besteht, schonend zurücksetzen.
Und das macht eigentlich auch jeder verantwortungsbewusste Angler so. Siehe den erwähnten Gründlingsbeifang (frittiert mit Aioli und natürlich in brauchbarer Anzahl übrigens sehr lecker) Aber auch nen Kleinen Barsch oder Döbel als Beifang beim Forellenblinkern.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## alex4 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Wenn du den Fisch nicht töten willst, dann setz ihn doch einfach wieder zurück!!! Angeln ist doch keine Leben erhaltende Maßnahme, Angeln ist Sport!! Was denkst du, wie viele Angler ihre Fische zurücksetzen?! Und wenn du den nicht töten willst, dann setz ihn einfach zurück!

Du schaffst das!!

Gruß Alex!


----------



## Stefan6 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Geraetefetischist

Les mal das :http://www.leveste.de/tierschutz/tierschutzgesetz/01_03.htm#03

Was tut man,wenn man Fische angelt??Man setzt sie unter Stress und fügt mit dem Haken dem Fisch schmerzen zu.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Nun, der §1 gibt den Grundsatz vor. De Fakto muss das ganze aber absichtlich erfolgen. Das ist bei einem unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch eben nicht der Fall. Ausserdem folgt aus dem Grundsatz nichts, da steht nur "ist Verboten" (by the way: Ähnlich ist die Autobahnrichtgeschwindigkeit festgelegt. Hält sich real auch kaum einer dran.)
Interessanter wirds eigentlich erst weiter unten:



> § 17
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 
> 1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> ...



Demgemäss §17 Unterpunkt 1 muss man *vor* dem Töten einen vernünftigen Grund haben. Wer den nicht hat wird ziemlich heftig Bestraft. 
(in unserem Fall u.a. auch mit Angelscheinentzug, weil die Zuverlässigkeit dafür kaum mehr gegeben sein dürfte!) 

§17 Unterpunkt 2a ist für uns nicht interessant, man angelt nicht aus Rohheit, Unterpunkt 2b setzt Absichtliches Handeln vorraus, was man bei einem unabsichtlich Gefangenen Fisch eben nicht macht, ebensowenig wie jemand, der unabsichtlich ein Reh überfährt. Dafür wird man nicht mit Geldstrafe/Freiheitsentzug bestraft, weil eben unabsichtlich!

Fazit: einen Fisch für den man keine feste Verwertungsabsicht hat, muss man sofort zurücksetzen. *Alle anderen z.B. auf scheinen stehende oder vom VDSF herausgegebene Bestimmungen die anders lauten sind Nichtig *und evtl. Aufruf zu einer Straftat.#

Aber und insofern habt Ihr recht: Ohne *irgendeine* Verwertungsabsicht darf man nicht Angeln (das ist noch nicht restlos geklärt, aber derzeit herrschende Meinung und damit verbindlich) Reines C&R also Verboten. 
(Angeln mit C&R Absicht darf man ansich schon, nur darf man dann nichts Fangen. Denn man kann ja nur Fischen Leiden zufügen, wenn man sie tatsächlich fängt. Ich denke darin besteht das grosse Missverständnis. Leiden kann man nur einem oder mehreren bestimmten Individuen antuen, nicht Pauschal z.B. Fischen. Wer Angelt gefährdet somit nicht "Fische", sondern nur den Anbeissenden Fisch. Der kann vom Angler ungewollt gebissen haben.)



Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunni77 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo



> Aber und insofern habt Ihr recht: Ohne *irgendeine* Verwertungsabsicht darf man nicht Angeln (das ist noch nicht restlos geklärt, aber derzeit herrschende Meinung und damit verbindlich) Reines C&R also Verboten.


 
Aber ich habe doch immer eine Verwertungsabsicht. Es ist halt nicht meine Schuld, das es so wenig Regenbogenforellen in den Gewässern gibt, in denen ich angele. Leider schmecken mir andere Fische nicht, da kann man nichts machen. Ich habe aber immer brav meinen Totschläger dabei, der gute Wille zählt.....

Gruß


----------



## Chicago Angler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Die spinnen, wir Deutschen!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				Chicago Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Die spinnen, wir Deutschen!



#6habe ECHT nur wenig im Fred gelesen doch ich möchte dir zustimmen & Wünsche DIR und all den anderen hier ein GUTESSSSSS NEUES JAHR...
egal wer es mag kann oder zur Überwindung kommt...!#h


----------



## Seebaer (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den Fisch nicht töten willst, dann setz ihn doch einfach wieder zurück!!! Angeln ist doch keine Leben erhaltende Maßnahme, Angeln ist Sport!! Was denkst du, wie viele Angler ihre Fische zurücksetzen?! Und wenn du den nicht töten willst, dann setz ihn einfach zurück!
> 
> Du schaffst das!!
> 
> Gruß Alex!


 
_*SPORT?????*_


----------



## Stefan21j (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Seebaer im Trööt vertan!
Wurde doch erst vor ein paar Tagen ausreichend diskutiert das einige es als SPort ansehen, oder?

Man warum kann ein Thread nicht beim Thema bleiben?


----------



## vertikal (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Mann oh mann!!!!

Eine Junganglerin schildert vor 1,5 Jahren ihre Probleme, einen Fisch zu töten - und das sollen jetzt die Antworten sein???

Ich glaub, das gibbet nur in Deutschland, woanders sind die leutz irgendwie normaler!

Bevor's noch schlimmer wird, nehmt euch ein wenig Zeit und lest meinen Fred   " C & R - Mal ganz anders gesehen"

Vielleicht hilft's ja?


----------



## sebastian (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Tiere töten und essen is meiner Meinung nach was ziemlich normales. Das machen die Menschen schon seit weis nicht wann. Klar hängt dein Leben nicht mehr davon ab ob du den jetzt isst oder nicht aber bissn unnormal find ichs schon, tut mir leid is aber meine meinung.
Aber wennst dir echt so schwer tust setz die Fische halt wieder zurück ..


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Mann oh mann!!!!
> 
> Eine Junganglerin schildert vor 1,5 Jahren ihre Probleme, einen Fisch zu töten - und das sollen jetzt die Antworten sein???
> 
> ...



#6genau Frank 
in diesem Sinne 
Gute Nächtle allesamt!


----------



## Ghanja (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Naja, es ist Winter und bald auch Schonzeit - an solche Dinge muss man sich hier gewöhnen. Ich warte ja eigentlich nur noch auf die ersten Irren, die ihr Rodpod "scharf" machen, es im Wohnzimmer aufbauen und dann ablichten. #t


----------



## kristallmuschel (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Boardies #h 

lang, lang ist's her, daß ich meinen Hilferuf geschrieben habe.
Vieles ist in der Zwischenzeit passiert.
Nachdem das Thema wieder hochgeholt wurde, möchte ich Euch natürlich mitteilen, daß ich inzwischen einen Fisch ordentlich abschlagen und verwerten kann. Zur Routine ist es nicht geworden, und wird es wohl auch nicht werden.
Ich habe damals das Einfachste gemacht, was man nur machen kann. Ich bin zu meinen Freunden gegangen und habe mir helfen lassen.
Das erste Mal war trotzdem nicht leicht und wird mir wohl in Erinnerung bleiben.
Inzwischen konnte ich sogar anderen Junganglern helfen, denn ich war und bin wohl nicht die Einzige , die dieses Problem hatte.
Nur den Rat "das Angeln aufzugeben", habe ich nie gegeben. Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh über jeden, der ehrlich zugibt, daß es doch nicht ganz so einfach ist.
Aber wie schon gesagt, lang ist's her und inzwischen habe ich viel, sehr viel dazugelernt.

Viele Grüße und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
kristallmuschel


----------



## Seebaer (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				kristallmuschel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies #h
> 
> lang, lang ist's her, daß ich meinen Hilferuf geschrieben habe.
> Vieles ist in der Zwischenzeit passiert.
> ...


 

#r |good: #r


----------



## davidpil (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Ist so,jedenfalls hier.Aber allein schon aus Spaß Fische zuangeln und zurück zusetzen ist schon Tierquälerei.#q #d Solchen Leuten sollte man gleich wieder den Angelschein abnehmen.


 
Das ist ja mal blödes gebabbel!!!
1. Ich glaube das jeder hier im Board angelt, also Fische fängt, weil es ihm Spaß macht!! Oder angelst du nur wegen dem Fisch?
2´.Man kann doch nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen den man fängt!! Wo kommen wir denn dann hin? Und dann frägst du dich wahrscheins noch warum du keinen Fisch mehr fängst, wenn du se alle rausgeangelt hasch!!!!
Und in z.B. Amerika is des überall so üblich, dass man die Fische zurück setzt.
Also müsste man deines Erachten fast allen amerikanischen Anglern den Schein weg nehmen?!


man man du babbelst s.....e Nene.....


----------



## davidpil (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

so...

mit der zeit gewöhnst du dich dran.Aber manchmal wenn ich Forellen fische und schon 3 oder 4 hab dann will ich sie auch nicht mehr töten und setze sie zurück. So wieso nehm ich eigentlich immer nur so viel mit wie ich auch am selbigen oder nächsten Tag essen kann.

Karpfen nehm ich auch nie mit, weil die mir eh nicht schmecken und die mir auch zu schade sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> 2´.Man kann doch nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen den man fängt!!


Klar kann mann doch.(maßig und umgeschützt) Indem man nur dann angeln geht wenn man Hunger auf selbstgeangelten Fisch hat.


> schon 3 oder 4 hab dann will ich sie auch nicht mehr töten und setze sie zurück.


Macht das spielen mit den Fischen dann wenigstens Spaß?? Oder warum angelst du weiter?


----------



## Chicago Angler (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



			
				davidpil schrieb:
			
		

> Und in z.B. Amerika is des überall so üblich, dass man die Fische zurück setzt.
> Also müsste man deines Erachten fast allen amerikanischen Anglern den Schein weg nehmen?!
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## davidpil (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Macht das spielen mit den Fischen dann wenigstens Spaß?? Oder warum angelst du weiter?


 
Ja klar macht mir das angeln spaß auch wenn ich die Fisch wieder zurück setze!!


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Na klar der Fisch - ein Spaßobjekt...... Das rechtfertigt alles.


----------



## davidpil (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich ja nicht der einzige der der Fische wieder zurücksetzt!!


Aber streiten wir nicht länger!! und über Catch and Releas brauchen wir ja auch nicht reden, da gibs ja genügend Threads.

Friede!


----------



## Donnerkrähe (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

das erste mal war bei mir gar nicht schwer, weil ich in dem angelteich 
in kössen einen netten mann hatte, der es mir vorgemacht hat.
falls er es liest:   tausend dank! hoffe es gibt mehr leutz von der sorte#r 


      Gruß,   

                Donnerkrähe

 ________________________________________________________-

  ist die netteste Art, dem feind die Zähne zu zeigen!


----------



## zanderzocker1 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich denke auch manchmal woher wir uns das recht nehmen tiere einfach zu töten aber probleme hatte ich keine damit aber ich könnts verstehen wenn es einem schwierigkeiten bereitet

MFG zanderzocker1 und viel glück


----------



## stadtangler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Alles, was mir dazu einfällt...

In jungen Jahren und noch länger fand ich es auch noch ganz normal, gefangene Fische ohne viel Nachdenken abzuschlagen. Bin auch auf dem Land aufgewachsen und fahre noch jedes Jahr zum Schlachten, aber wenn ich heute einen schönen Hecht in der Hand halte, dann überfallen mich immer öfter Skrupel, den Fisch zu töten.

Ich spüre die Kraft des Fisches und bewundere seine Schönheit - und ich weiss, dass er dem Gewässer fehlen wird, aus dem ich ihn nehme. 
Es werden immer weniger Fische und all die Bewirtschaftung wird es nicht verhindern können, dass einige Fische verschwunden sein werden, wenn unsere Kinder alt sind. 

Angeln ist heute zu einer Freizeitbeschäftigung  geworden, da spielt der Spassfaktor eine grosse Rolle und niemand sollte mehr gezwungen werden, den Fisch zu töten, nur weil er ihn gefangen hat. 

Mit dem Angeln leben wir einen Teil unserer alten Instinkte aus, aber gleichzeitig sind wir zu kulturell hochentwickelten Wesen geworden, die nicht alles tun müssen, was sie tun können.

Klar, der Fisch wird beim Drill Stress ausgesetzt und manche werden den Fehler begehen, verletzte Fische zurückzusetzen, aber was schadet dem Gewässer am Ende mehr, der Fisch, der ihm fehlt, oder der Fisch, der sich von seinem Stress erholt und weiter Nachkommen produziert? 

Deutschland ist innerhalb Europas hinten dran mit seinen Fischereigesetzen, da brauchen wir uns nichts vorzumachen.

Zeit wirds, dass sich da was ändert.


----------



## Chicago Angler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Super geschrieben!  Ich haette das nicht besser ausdruecken koennen.


----------



## kaydon (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Weswegen ist Deutschland hintendran?


----------



## stadtangler (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hintendran? 
Zum Beispiel, weil man hierzulande praktisch gezwungen wird, einen gefangenen, maßigen Fisch auch zu töten.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Andere nennen das fortschrittlich. Wie immer ...............reine Ansichtssache.


----------



## knicklicht92 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich finde stadtangler hat recht !!!


----------



## kaydon (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Töten müssen...
Ich habe mir das Fischereigesetz u. die Fischereiordnung NRW durchgelesen, da steht, dass man untermaßige Fische wieder vorsichtig zurück ins Wasser tun muss, aber nirgends, dass maßige Fische getötet werden müssen!

Kaydon


----------



## JunkieXL (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

keine probleme ich hau drauf und gut ist ... ka gehört zum angeln dazu würd ich dabei ans Tier denken könnte ich es sicher nicht aber so ...


----------



## davidpil (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> Angeln ist heute zu einer Freizeitbeschäftigung geworden, da spielt der Spassfaktor eine grosse Rolle und niemand sollte mehr gezwungen werden, den Fisch zu töten, nur weil er ihn gefangen hat.


 
So seh ich das auch!!



> [Töten müssen...
> Ich habe mir das Fischereigesetz u. die Fischereiordnung NRW durchgelesen, da steht, dass man untermaßige Fische wieder vorsichtig zurück ins Wasser tun muss, aber nirgends, dass maßige Fische getötet werden müssen!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## davidpil (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> keine probleme ich hau drauf und gut ist


 
Das passt irgendwie nicht zu deiner Unterschrift!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@kristall: finde ich gut das es sowas auch noch gibt. sach mal einer die jungs von heute wären von gewaltspielen verseucht . hatte interessanterweise ein ähnliches erlebnis mit einem meiner ersten karpfen. 9pfd schwer war da ein superfisch für mich und ich dachte den nehm ich zum verzehr mit. bis dahin war noch alles ok, aber als wir dann feststellten, dass er total mies schmeckte tat es mir dann sehr leid ihn abgeschlagen zu haben. war dann auch der letzte karpfen den ich mitgenommen hab .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

achja schaut doch bei näherem interesse mal bei www.catch-release.de rein, da geht es um das thema zurücksetzen.


----------



## sandhoas (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Bea,

in unserer Prüfungsvorbereitung hatten wir  auch einen Tag am Wasser. [Der Tag ist nicht Pflicht, mein Bruder hat den Kurs in Daun gemacht und da war das alles nicht, ich habe also in der Hinsicht einen kleinen Vorteil ;-)] Und unser Ausbilder hat erklärt, dass jeder von den Teilnehmern einen Fisch betäuben, mittels Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt töten und ausnehmen muß! 
Davor hatte ich fürchterliche Skrupel und wollte mich eigentlich davor drücken, habe dann aber doch mein Herz in die Hand genommen und bin hingegangen.
Der Ausbilder hat immer drei Leute zu sich genommen und einmal gezeigt wie's gemacht wird. Dann durften wir ran.
Also habe ich mich mit Einweg-Handschuhen bestückt und mir eine Forelle in die Hand drücken lassen. (Ich höre die "Hartgesottenen" jetzt lachen. Lacht ihr nur! Ich mag's halt nicht wenn meine Hände nach Fisch riechen und ich hatte keine Edelstahlseife dabei um mich von dem Geruch zu befreien. Außerdem war das Gesicht von dem Ausbilder, als er die Handschuhe gesehen hat, einfach nur zum weglachen...)
Schlußendlich ging es erstaunlich gut und mittlerweile habe ich keine Probleme mehr. 
Also, ich kann dir nur raten, laß dir von einem Fachmann zeigen wie's korrekt gemacht wird und dann klappt das schon.

Gruß

Sandhoas


----------



## semosch (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich hab nur probleme ein fisch kapput zu machen wenn er so eine gewisse schönheit hat die sagt: "nicht töten" oder z.b. ein waller würd ich NIEEMALS! killen, oder zu kleine fische und gut gewachsene starke kill ich auch nicht.

aber was das mit der überfischung angeht: wir haben ein neues gesetz (jedenfalls an meinem angelsee weis nicht obs überall so ist) das man höchstens nur 2 fische einer sorte mitnehmen darf..


----------



## Miehzman (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

also ich finds irgendwie Geschmacklos das abschlagen der Fische "killen" zu nennen!
Das mit deinem See sind regionale Sachen!
Deswegen darfste ja auch nich am Forellensee nur 2 Forellen mitnehemn, oder?


----------



## semosch (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

geschmacklos?? |kopfkrat wenn ich ein schönen fisch *abschlag* würde ich das schon alls killen bezeichnen..


----------



## scarred (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich habe vor dem Themen Starter großen respekt.

Klar ich bin auch erst 15 und töte meine Fische auch selbst.Wenn aber jemand das nicht übers Hertz bringt dann find ich das nicht schlimm.Ich weiß nicht wei alt der Themen starter aber vieleicht kommt das erst noch das du den Fisch töten kannst.

Aber was dir vieleicht helfen kann ist das du einfach paar mal zuguckst.Das ist wei beim Drillen.Also ich meinen ersten Fisch am Haken hatte bin ich fast vor aufregung gestorben ich habe an nichts mehr gedacht.Als ich dann meinen 2 ten fisch drann hate gings einigermasen.Und jetz! Wenn jetzt einer hängt ist mein Kopf völig klar und ich kann mich drauf konzentrieren.

Also guck halt paarmal hin dann wirt das schon.


mfg Kevin


----------



## bine (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich hatte das aucham Anfang, jedoch muss man sich entscheiden: Angeln und töten oder nicht angeln. Bei der Fischereiprüfung musste ich dann eine Forelle töten und mittlerweile macht es mir nichts mehr aus. #6 #6


----------



## Steffen90 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich habe schon mit meinem Vater das erste mal mit 4Jahren geangelt und mit 8Jahren den ersten Fisch selbst getötet!! 
ich bin mitlerweile 16 Jahre alt darf alleine angeln und töte und nehme die Fische seit ich 10 bin selbst aus!!
jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich je einen Fisch nicht töten konnte! hab sogar schon Schweine, Hühner, Hasen und Tauben selber geschlachtet und mir machts nichts aus! naja wenn ein Fisch besonders schön oder groß ist oder ich einfach für den Tag genug Fische gefangen habe setze ich ihn auch zurück!


----------



## Ocrem (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich finde wenn man den gefangenen fisch nicht töten will sollte man es auch nicht machen wieso auch ?|kopfkrat es ist doch schön wenn man den zuletzt gefangenen fisch wieder fängt und sieht das er wieder ein stückchen gewachsten ist....
wenn ich schon ein fisch mitnehmen muss dann nur verletzte die zb. den haken zu tief geschluckt haben. und wenn ich umbedingt fisch essen will kann ich mir auch ein paar fischstäbschen von dr.iglo kaufen.und die verletzten fische abzuschlagen ist auch viel einfache weil du dem fisch damit die schmerzen nimmst vondaher gibt es keine gewisensbisse


----------



## Angler77 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

hmm ja das ist so eine sache ..... ! 

Ich habe früher gedacht das man sowas auch bei der Prüfung lernt aber na ja egal ich konnte es dann auch vorher schon ;-) 

Aber bei den einem oder andern Fisch denke ich Heute noch eine Sekunde aber im selben moment ..... zack .......


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> es ist doch schön wenn man den zuletzt gefangenen fisch wieder fängt und sieht das er wieder ein stückchen gewachsten ist....


Na klar doch , es macht dem Fisch ja auch tierisch Spaß wenn es öffter mal gefangen wird. Noch mehr Spaß in dem Fall hat natürlich der Angler. Ist doch ne feine Sache wenn man sein Hobby auf Kosten eines anderen Lebewesen ausüben kann. Ist ja nur ein Fisch der sich da quält.........


----------



## Hummer (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie aus den verschiedensten Themen catch & release Diskussionen werden können! :q

Bitte bleibt beim Thema! Danke.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Danke für den "Rüffel" Hummer. Hast ja Recht ...im Prinzip........Nuuuuuuuuuur , wenn C&R beim Angeln meine Lebensgrundlage ist , kann ich ja die Sache mit dem Töten völlig gedankenlos vor mich herschieben.Dann muß ich mir über die Folgen meines Tun's kein Kopp machen.( hier das Töten ) . Und damit wär ich doch wieder einkleinweniglich beim Thema.|kopfkrat


----------



## Hummer (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Naaa gut, Gunnar! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2006)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Na ja so "_Unrecht"_ haste mit deiner Bitte ja auch nicht.Lieber rechtzeitig eingreifen...........Ist auch gut so.


----------



## Nailuj (11. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Denke auch daran wenn du z.B. einen KöFi fängst um ihn dann zum Raubfischangeln zu verwenden dann rettest du ein paar kleinen Fischen das Leben wenn du einen Hecht oder sowas fängst.


----------



## Hefti (12. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moinsen
Nur mal so am Rande. Ich kannte mal nen Angler, der hat sich vor Würmern geekelt. Der hat die nur mit Arbeitshandschuhen angefasst.

@Ocrem
Wenn du lieber Fischstäbchen als frischen Fisch ist, ist das nun mal dein Geschmack.
Wenn ich allerdings den Barsch (oder einen sonstigen Fisch), den ich gefangen habe noch am selben oder darauffolgenden Tag verspeise, fühle ich mich wie im siebten Himmel. Für mich gibt es in Sachen fisch nix leckereres, als den selbstgefangenen Fisch selbst zu futtern. Ist halt Geschmackssache. 
Aber wem die Resteverwertung von Käpt`n Iglo besser schmeckt...

Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

also bei mir ergibt sich das problem mim töten nur selten,denn:

:vik: i. l. c&r :vik:

naja is auch ne alternative für dich,wenn du fische nicht töten kannst dann setz sie doch einfach zurück???

ich mein sagt ja kein mensch,dass du jeden fisch töten musst den du fängst ?!

ich setz atm eig. alles zurück(auch hecht und zander),nur wenn ich wirklich nen astreinen zander von ca. 70cm fange nehm ich ihn noch mit.

ansonsten was bei mir,und jedem anderen angler wohl auch immer mitkommt,sind fische die zu tief geschluckt haben und wo ein zurücksetzen nicht mehr möglich ist...

kommt aber nur äußerst selten vor...


naja hab mich jetzt etwas verlabert...eine lösung für dein "problem " gibts eh nicht:

manche angler bringens halt net über sich,nen fisch abzuschlagen und andere nehmen eh alles mit was sie fangen..

ciao


----------



## Vampilein (18. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> ich mein sagt ja kein mensch,dass du jeden fisch töten musst den du fängst ?!




hm doch... das niedersächsische fischereigesetz besagt zumindest dass maßige fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen, außer sie sind krank.

mir kann nur niemand sagen dass es für den fisch besser ist zu sterben als zurück gesetzt zu werden 
und wenn ich köfis fangen will aber nen karpfen fange (den mag ich absolut net essen *bäh*) warum soll ich den dann umbringen ? kann ich ja nix für dass ein nicht-zielfisch beißt 


was das eigentliche thema angeht:
ich muss gestehen, ich glaube ich verweichliche auch langsam...
letzten fisch geschlachtet hab ich vor 10 jahren ca... und außer bei einer plötze (riesen vieh - hab ich bestimmt 5x gefangen den kollegen  ) hatte ich nie irgend ein problem damit. das lief bei mir einfach mechanisch ab - fisch nehmen und programm abspulen, betäuben, abstechen, ausnehmen, auswaschen, innereien neben der raubfischangel ins wasser werfen 
nun hab ich kürzlich mal wieder drüber nachgedacht und habe festgestellt, dass sobald ich drüber nachdenke auch ein problem damit bekomme....  nur gut dass mein programm nicht gelöscht ist - heißt wenn es so weit ist dass ich mal wieder ran muss, brauche ich nicht nachdenken, sonst hätte ich wohl zukünftig auch ein problem


----------



## Master Hecht (18. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

mit der zeit kommt alles irgenwann geht das mit dem töten, obwohl ich die meisten fische wieder zurücksetze außer mal ne forelle die darf mit.


----------



## Konfundo (18. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

#t tja um ehrlich zu seien- ich selber hat mit den töten von fischen auch so ein Problem- es ist ein Lebewesen das auch nur ums überleben kämpft und ihn kaltblütig abzuschtechen fällt mir bei den fischen die ich nicht verwerte schwer da sie ja nur für mein vergnügen ihr leben lassen. Aber Vater Staat hilft mir dabei sämtliche kaltherzige Morde durchzuführen indem sie einen drohen - Töte den Fisch oder wir nehmen dir deine Freiheit ...und Geld. #q

Hat leider seine rischtichkeit.
bedenke mal was du deinem Fischköder alles antust .... den tötest du nicht du spiest ihn auf und lässt ihn langsam ersaufen. ><


----------



## JerkerHH (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo Kristallmuschel, 

ich finde es sehr gut zu hören das du Dir in deinen jungen Jahren gedanken machst über das töten von einem gelandeten Fisch...

Es ist sehr wichtig vor jedem Lebewesen dere Natur Respekt zu haben. #6

Versuche vielleicht mit älteren oder erfahrenen Sportfischer darüber zu sprechen und höre bitte nicht auf alles was Die vielen Angler:r und Sportfischer:q hier schreiben... 

Oder melde Dich einfach per PN... 

MfG 

Jerker HH 

Viel Glück für die Zukunft..... #6#6#6


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Vampilein schrieb:


> hm doch... das niedersächsische fischereigesetz besagt zumindest dass maßige fische nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen, außer sie sind krank.


 
soweit ich das weiß bezieht sich das fischereigesetz immer darauf,dass gefangene fische einer sinnvollen verwertung zuzuführen sind(das ist mal bei uns so,ich gehe mal davon aus,dass bei euch auch irwo. son paragraph steht)

naja worauf ich hinaus will ist folgendes:klar nehme ich auch einen fisch mit den ich sinnvoll verwerte(z.b. zander)allerdings nehm ich nie im leben mehr nen hecht mit den ich net unbedingt abschlagen muss(wegen verletzung,krankheit etc.)=>die haben mir zu viel gräten und schmecken tun sie mir auch nicht!

da wird mir wohl laum ein bundesland vorschreiben können,dass ich einen solchen fisch mitnehmen MUSS,bei dem ich mich dann zu hause fragen MUSS warum der net noch abwachsen und laichen konnte?!

klar tut das bundesland das,ob man s allerdings befolgt oder nicht meine ich muss der angler in der jeweiligen situation selbst entscheiden und für sich selbst entscheiden ob er den gefangenen fisch einer sinnvollen verwendung zuführen kann 
oder nicht=>

ist die sinnvolle verwendung in frage gestellt(z.b. bei 30+ karpfen)muss man sich fragen ob es da sinnvoll ist solche fische aus dem gewässer zu entnehmen...meiner meinung nach haben gerade diese fische starke gene die sie beim laichen auch unbedngt weiter geben sollten!

naja was c&r angeht isses meine einstellung,setzte so gut wie jeden fisch wieder zurück und freue mich wenn ich andewre leute am weiher treffen die genauso denken :vik:

ciao


----------



## karl_sorglos (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Mal so am Rande - habt Ihr nicht bemerkt, wie ALT der Thread ist??


----------



## Vampilein (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande - habt Ihr nicht bemerkt, wie ALT der Thread ist??



ist auf grund des alters des threads jeder (auch zukünftige) (jung-)angler automatisch zum kaltblütigen fischmörder ohne gewissen mutiert ?

ich denke das ist ein eher zeitloses problem, oder ??

zumindest möchte ich einen kollegen an dieser stelle zitieren: "ich würd ja schon gerne mal angeln, aber ich glaub ich könnte keinen fisch einfach umbringen!!!"


----------



## Konfundo (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> naja was c&r angeht isses meine einstellung,setzte so gut wie jeden fisch wieder zurück


Die fische beißen dan bald nicht mehr da sie zu schlau werden. XD
 Es hat einen Grund weshalb der staat sag das man die fische raus holen soll, und wen du sie als Dünger verwendest(offiziell als "keine" sinnvolle Verwertung bezeichnet) die müssen da raus um die Ertragsfähigkeit eines Gewässers zu gewährleisten (wtf soll das bedeuten Oo). auf jeden Fall wo ich herkomme schaut die Polizei und die staatlichen Fischereiaufseher genau hin und wen si dich erwischen (so schon vielen Kollegen ergangen) ist der lappen weg und man kann ihn nie wieder machen + straffe + Vorbestrafung.
Dein Leben oder Seines...


----------



## Gunnar. (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande - habt Ihr nicht bemerkt, wie ALT der Thread ist??


 
Dann verrate uns dochmal wie alt ein Thread max. sein darf um darauf Antworten zu dürfen.


----------



## karl_sorglos (19. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

War nur ein Hinweis. Nicht zu fassen, was man da reininterpretieren kann... Faszinierend.


----------



## Fishscout (21. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich finde es schön wenn ein fischer respekt hat vor den fischen, schliesslich machen sie sein hobby aus. Ich nehme auch nicht jeden fisch, weil sie mir auch manchmal leid tun und doch will ich ab und zu wieder mal selber gefangenen fisch essen. Bei dem wo ich fange weiss ich wenigstens dass er waidgerecht getötet wurde.
Mach dir keine Sorgen, Kristallmuschel,das kommt noch. und wenn nicht ,dein hobby musst du ja nicht gleich aufgeben, es gibt viele angler die die fische wieder zurücksetzen.
Gruss


----------



## Rocky Coast (21. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Skrupel beim Töten des ersten gefangenen Fisches sind ein zeitloses Thema, und die meisten von uns langjährigen Anglern werden sich wohl noch daran erinnern, das es am Anfang ähnlich war. Bin auf dem Land groß geworden und lebe noch dort, hat aber auch mir eine gewisse Überwindung gekostet.

Diese Skrupel zeigen jedoch, das man einen nicht unerheblichen Respekt vor dem Leben des Geschöpfes Fisch hat und man kann sie überwinden, wenn man Sinn und Zweck des Tötens erfüllt und später die Beute in Pfanne, Topf oder Räucherofen schmackhaft verwertet. Ein Abschlachten ohne sinnvolle Verwertung kommt für mich prinzipiell nicht in Frage.

Wenn ein Vegetarier das Töten der Beute ablehnt kann man das im Grunde genommen verstehen. Jeder andere von uns aber muß sich einmal klar machen, das er als "Verbraucher" von Fleisch das Töten hochentwickelter Säugetiere, die auch ein weitaus höher entwickeltes Schmerzempfinden haben als Fische, als Dauerabnehmer unterstützt und sogar indirekt in Auftrag gibt. 

Die Konsequenz daraus muß für jeden Fisch- und Fleischesser bedeuten, das er einfach den "Mumm" finden muß, seine zu verwertende Beute selbst waidgerecht und schnell zu töten.


----------



## Fishscout (21. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Rocky Coast

Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner meinung!
super das genau das jemand mal gesagt hat!#6


----------



## Master Hecht (21. November 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ rocky coast

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Sebi888 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hey
@ Rocky Coast 
ich gebe dir auch volkommen Recht! 

Das kommt irgendwann mit der Zeit das du keine Angst mehr davor hast. War bei mir genau so! Aber bedenke immer das ein Fisch ein Lebewesen wie jedes andere ist und deshalb würde ich es lieber schnell und weidgerecht töten und nicht lange rummachen! 
Aber du wirst sehen in ein paar Jahren wirst du das so gekonnt machen das du über deine jetzige Frage schmunzeln wirst.

Ich bin au erst 15 und als ich mit 12 angefangen habe war das bei mir genau so!

gruß Sebi


----------



## unicorn75 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

[offtopic on]
Ich habe eine kleine Bitte, schmeisst doch nicht immer die Vegetarier in den gleichen Topf -> "töten keine Tiere, sind absolute Tierschützer" etc. 

Denn ihr meint dabei immer Veganer, ein Veganer lehnt alle tierischen Produkte ab (z.B. Fleisch, Fisch, Eier, Butter, Gummibären, Lederwaren, Pflegeprodukte mit tierischen Zusätzen [in sehr vielen Cremes zu finden]). Zudem sind die meisten Veganer auch Tierschützer aber auf der anderen Seite, ist das "Vegan sein" auch nur eine Modetrend. Viele Stars wie Madonna machen es vor und viele Jugendliche nach, in der Regel hält das nicht lange an.

Ein Vegetarier lehnt nur bestimmte tierische Lebensmittel ab, in der Regel hat das persönliche Gründe (manche Menchen ekeln sich zum Beispiel vor Fleisch/ Wurst oder Milch ...) und selten Krankheitsbedingt. Man unterscheidet daher verschiedene Vegetarier Typen. 

Man kann sagen, dass ein Veganer immer ein Vegetarier ist aber nie umgekehrt. Es gibt so eine komische Definition "Vegetarier essen nichts vom getöteten Tier" und daher werden Menschen die nur Fisch essen aber sonst kein Fleisch/ Wurst von einigen nichts als Vegetarier angesehen (in meinen Augen ein totaler Unsinn). Aber es gibt auch Menschen, die sich vegan ernähren aber Lederklamotten tragen oder Schokolade essen und denen Tierschutz oft egal sind, diese werden wiederum oftmals nicht als Veganer angesehen.

Wie man sieht ist die vegetarisch-vegane Szene selber sich nicht einig, aber gleich ist bei allen die Ablehnung von Wurst/ Fleisch.
[offtopic off]


Ich bin selber eine Vegetarierin (Ovo-Lacto-Pesco Vegetarier-> kein Fleisch/ Wurst und selten Fisch), ich wurde einfach zu einer Vegetarierin indem ich mit zunehmenden Alter mich immer mehr vor Fleisch- und Wurstprodukten ekelte (als Kind aß ich mit Vorliebe "tote Oma" und heute brauche ich es nur zu sehen :v).

Aber gleichzeitig bin ich eine begeisterte Anglerin, ich töte auch meine Fische selber. Wenn ich sie auch selten zum essen entnehme und es oft Nottötungen sind. Wer sich keine Gedanken über die Tötung eines Tieres macht, dem sollte dies zu denken geben. Egal welche Tierart es ist, man beendet dessen Leben und sollte sich dessen bewusst sein.


Mich nervt nur, dass ich als Vegetariern immer abgestempelt werde und mit Veganern in einen Topf geworfen werde und das musste ich mal loswerden . Achja, genau gesagt bin ich ja eine Pescetarierin (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pescetarier) aber wer kann damit schon was anfangen?


----------



## mowerpac (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo, 

@ Rocky Coast : Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Leider haben viele Leute ein merkwürdiges Bild von ihrer eigenen Ethik. Jeder der nicht streng Vegan (Veganer im Ledermantel zählt auch nicht) lebt tötet Tiere, Punkt!

Schönes Beispiel zur Entfremdung war letztens eine Kundin in der Zoohandlung. Sie stand hinter mir an der Kasse und ereiferte sich darüber wie ich das nur tun könne, ich kaufte Futtermäuse für meine Schlange. Und was kaufte Sie? Einen 20 Kg Sack Hundefutter...

Eigentlich sollte jeder der tierische Produkte nutzen möchte mindestens einmal ein Tier selbst Töten!

Bin selbst natürlich kein Veganer.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



unicorn75 schrieb:


> [offtopic on]
> Mich nervt nur, dass ich als Vegetariern immer abgestempelt werde und mit Veganern in einen Topf geworfen werde und das musste ich mal loswerden . Achja, genau gesagt bin ich ja eine Pescetarierin (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pescetarier) aber wer kann damit schon was anfangen?


So, Vegetarierin!? 

Ich bin Veganer,...

... der fünften Stufe, ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft!|supergri#h

Nein, Scherz beiseite, ich bin zwar weder Veganer noch Vegetarier, halte es aber trotzdem ähnlich wie Du, nach dem Motto: Gedenke dem Schwein wenn Du es ißt!

grüße JK


----------



## Justhon (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich finde auch, dass man die Kreatur respektieren sollte, und sie deshalb so schnell wie möglich töten sollte. Wirklich Leid tun mir die Fische eigentlich immer, aber da muss ich (und die Fische auch) durch. 
Mit der Zeit macht mans einfach, und es geht wirklich leichter.
Ich bin meistens sowieso voller Adrenalin wenn ich nen Fisch fange (passiert ja nicht so oft|supergri), dass ich gar nicht viel Zeit zum denken hab:m

Was ich allerdings wirklich nicht schön finde, ist wenn man wirklich Gewalt anwenden muss, um die Fische zu betäuben.

Hierzu fällt mir folgendes ein:

Vor ein paar Wochen war ich mit nem Kumpel am Forellenteich. Wir haben zusammen 9 Forellen gefangen, bei denen war das Abschlagen eher weniger ein Problem.
Später meint ein Junge "Hey, ich hab ne Forelle dran!". Ich guck rüber, die Rute war fast im Halbkreis gebogen. Wohl eher keine Forelle, dachten wir uns. Wir gehen hin und helfen dem Jungen, und hervor kommt ein Stör von 1,08m. Vorher hatte ich noch nie so ein Viech gefangen, und musste ihn dann abschlagen, da der Junge kein Messer dabeihatte (das ist jetzt ein anderes Thema).

Störe sind Knochenfische (das wusste ich bis dahin noch nicht) und um sie zu betäuben, muss man ja fast mit voller Kraft zuschlagen...der Schädel war fast wie ein menschlicher Schädel, und das hat bei mir schon einen (eher negativen, soll jetzt aber nicht heißen dass ich jetz vom Störetöten träume oder so ) Eindruck hinterlassen. 

Das ist eher ein Ausnahmeerlebnis, wobei ich den Fisch auch lieber releast hätte.

MfG Justus


----------



## gründler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

hi
Deutschland das Land wo Gesetze und Vorschriften sinnvoll sind oder auch völlig unsinnig,manche halten sich dran manche nicht.

Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist was zu töten, muß man nicht auf Teufelkommraus alles daran setzen es doch zu tun.Ich töte nicht das was ich nicht verwerten kann.Wenn ich auf die Jagd gehe,und es kommen 5 Böcke,ne Rotte Sauen und 3 Rothirsche bestimme ich,ob ich was anspreche(töte) oder auch nicht.Und jeder Jäger Jagdkollege ist für seinen Schuß verantwortlich,und beim Angeln bin ich für meine Fische verantwortlich.

Aber eins frage ich mich seid einigen Jahren!
Wenn ich unsere Nachbarländer angucke ist der Fischreichtum,Gesetze Vorschriften(Angelei) um einiges besser stärker,und die Fische sind abgewachsener und in größerer Anzahl an zu treffen.
Nun frage ich mich woran das liegt???

Ps:Hinzu kommt das Jährlich mehr Deutsche darunter viele Profis ins Ausland fahren um da ihren Hobby nach zu gehen,und damit meine ich Süßwasserangler Stipper Raubfischjäger Karpfenangler immer mehr gehen lieber in Nachbarländer als hier im eigenen Lande zu fischen und wieder die frage warum? 

lg


----------



## Painkillersion (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Mit Speisefischen bis 50cm (Renke,Dorsch,Barsch ua.)habe ich beim Töten der Tiere sofern ich sie zum essen benötige kein Problem.Waller und Karpfen ab einer bestimmten Grösse
behandle ich hingegen wie meine eigenen Kinder und könnte ich nie im Leben töten.
Denn du bist was du isst.


----------



## consti91 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich sag nur zu diesem Thema: Wer als Angler keinen Fisch töten kann, der sollte das Angeln sein lassen und einen Streichelzoo aufmachen!!!


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ consti: Super Beitrag!!!
Mal im Ernst: Lies dir das Thema mal in Ruhe durch. Respekt vor dem Lebewesen ist das wichtigste beim angeln!
Hast deinem "Mamorkarpfen" bestimmt direkt mit breitem Grinsen en Knüppel über den Kopf gezogen, oder? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## höcht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich bin selber junganler,

bei meinen ersten fischn hab ich nicht so lang nachgedacht und einfach getötet,

aber je mehr man sich mit der kreatur fisch auseinadersetzt desto schwiriger wirds, ich lass wenn ich einen karpfen oder so fange sie fast immer wieder frei auser ich brauch sie wirklich zum essn!


----------



## bagsta343 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

erstmal respekt für den mut diese "diskusion erst mal anzuleiern...#6

ich kann dir nur sagen, gehe den weg eines naturbewussten und respektvollen anglers mit der "kreatur" fisch weiter...

solange du den fisch beim landen "artgerecht" behandelst
und ihn unverletzt zurücksetzt ist das genau das richtige hobby für dich... denke das einige klug-schei??er sich daran mal ein beispiel nehmen sollten...

es wird allerdings immer mal die ein o. andere situation kommen wo es einfach nicht geht...( zu tief geschluckt usw...) für den fall informier dich halt einfach über die möglichen zielfische, wie man sie artgerecht tötet... nimm dir noch mal die prüfungs-unterlagen zur hand bzgl. der anatomie ( für einen herz-stich mit deinem angler-messer... genauso wichtig wie der totschläger...)
wenn du´s dann trotzdem nicht über´s herz bringst dann denke immer daran das der fisch unnötig leiden muss wenn er verletzt ist...dann wird´s schon klappen...

kescher deine fische so wie du es gelernt hast, fasse sie immer mit nassen händen an und eigne dir mit der zeit die richtigen löse techniken für haken an... (besorg dir verschiedene haken-löser-typen in allen grössen... sehr erschwinglich...)

wenn du den fisch dann "unverletzt" zurücksetzt u er sich dann wieder seines lebens freuen kann, dann wird dich das wohl doppelt zufrieden stellen:
du warst erfolgreich beim fischen,
u der fisch kann weiter wachsen und natürlich leben...

lass dich von den paar schwachsinnigen aussagen einiger boardie´s nicht unterkriegen... die wollten sich nur einen spass draus machen...#q

#6(jeder "fängt" mal klein an...)#6

#6catch & release#6

grüsse und petri|wavey:
der bagsta


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, alles in diesem Thread durchzulesen, und weis deshalb auch nicht ob das, was ich gleich schreiben werde schon in anderer Form verfasst wurde.

Also ich denke, dass es schon immer, von der Steinzeit bis jetzt so war, dass der Mensch tiere tötet um selber zu leben. Heutzutage bekommt der Alltagsmensch aber nicht mehr life mit, wie Tiere geschlachtet werden, jedenfalls ein großer teil der Menschen! Deshalb sind viele in dieser Hinsicht feinfühliger. 


Ich für Meinen Teil würde, wenn wir jetzt wieder in der Steinzeit wären, oder auf einer einsamen insel (mit heutigem Bildungsstand) um zu überleben Tiere töten und essen.

Beim Fischen ist das so eine Sache... man sollte den Fisch meiner Meinung nach nur dann töten, wenn man Verwendung für ihn hat. Ich musste in Norge am Saltstraumen miterleben, wie ein 14-15 Jähriger Fische fing, diese ohne sie zu betäuben hinter sich in den Dreck geschmissen hat und nach einer halben Stunde dann gegangen ist! Ja, der typ ist echt einfach so abgehauen!!!

Ich bereue es Heute noch diesem Ar*** nicht eine verpasst zu haben....


So weider zum Thema...
Also ich denke nach dem Angeln manchmal schon darüber nach, wie ich das machen konnte, wenn mann darüber nachdenkt, was der Fisch noch alles hätte erleben können und so...

aber bis jetzt ahbe ich mich immer wieder überwunden ans Wasser zu gehen, und zu angeln.... 


...auch mit der Gewissheit, dass ich einen Fisch oder besser ein Lebewesen töten werde, wenn ich einen brauchbaren gefange habe!



hoffe ich konnte Helfen


mfG. ich fang dich


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

hi kristallmuschel


also bei dem tiere töten sind die fische die einzige spezies, bei denen ich keine probleme hab. jedoch würde ich nie einen hai umbringen, sollte ich mal einen fange, weil ich die tiere viel zu sehr mag.

und wenn ich dann doch mal überlege, ob es richtig ist, die fische so abzuschlagen, dann überleg ich mir immer wie qualvoll die fische, welche wir aus der tiefkühltruhe im supermarkt nehmen, auf den großen fischtrawlern sterben.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich denke das Menschen seit Urzeiten Tiere getötet haben,um zu überleben,nur wird heute
in Stellvertretung getötet.Es gibt sogar die Theorie,das das die Menschliche Rasse erst  durch den Verzehr von Fleisch zum denkendem Menschen wurde.
Man geht heute halt in den Supermarkt,um dieses anonyme,appetitlich verpackte Fleisch,
zu erwerben.Es ehrt die Zauderer hier in dem Thread zwar,das sie sich offenbar Gedanken
machen,ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache,das für den Menschlichen Genuss gestorben
wurde.Ich für meine Person denke,das es ehrlicher ist dieses Töten selbst zu übernehmen,so z.B. in dem ich meinen Fisch selbst abschlage oder auch ein Huhn schlachte.(Bei grösseren Tieren ist dies durch den Gesetzgeber ohnehin verboten)
Ich finde die Dikussion hier daher zivilisationsbedingt Degeneriert.Und um noch weiter
zu gehen,das Fischen aus reiner Lust am Drill,oder an der Trophäe (Foto),geradezu Pervers!
Leute die aus solchen Gründen Angeln gehen,sollten sich ein anderes Hobby suchen,
welches nicht beinhaltet,zumindest manchmal ein Lebewesen zu Töten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Rutenknicker (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo,

     du must den Fisch ja nicht töten, du kanst ihn ja auch
     frei lassen.
	

     Oder du gewönst dich an das töten.
     Mein ersten Fisch hat mein Freund getötet aber ich konnte
     es ab.
	

     Ich sag nur Augen zu und durch und nicht daran denken.#6

     Du schafst das schon,
	

                    Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Fishscout (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich schaue mir grundsätzlich Leute zweimal an bevor ich sie abstemple. Wenn jeman Vegetarier ist finde ich das gut und unterstützenswert. Ich finde es einfach doof wenn jemand sich zu Fleisch und Fisch total unnatürlich verhält und z.B mich als Tier-Killer abstempelt, blos weil ich gerne Angeln gehe, den Fisch töte und später esse, denn an und für sich bin ich ein absoluter Tierliebhaber.


----------



## Master Hecht (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Also ich habe meinen ersten Fisch in unseren Gartenteich gesetzt wo er auch noch heute sitzt das war mal nen kleines rotauge aber jetzt ist es schon ein großes rotauge.


----------



## magic feeder (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen ersten Fisch in unseren Gartenteich gesetzt wo er auch noch heute sitzt das war mal nen kleines rotauge aber jetzt ist es schon ein großes rotauge.


 

so gehts natürlich auch#h


----------



## niddafischer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sorry, dass ich eine solche Verhaltensweise nicht ganz nachvollzoehen kann. Mag an meiner ländlichen Herkunft liegen, mit selbstgezogenem Gemüse und Hausschlachtung. Aber für Skrupel ein Tier zu töten hab ich kein Verständnis. Das ist für mich fortgeschrittene Verstädterung, Naturfernheit und Vegetarierunsinn. (Wir haben als Kinder mit den abgeschlagenen Hühnerköpfen gespielt, und auch heute find ich es eher interessant einen Fisch zu öffnen, als abstossend)
> 
> Jedes Tier lebt und Stirbt, ebenso wie jede Pflanze und jeder Mensch. Angst vorm Sterben hab ich ja auch nicht, warum sollte ich auch und was sollte das bringen, verhindern kann ichs eh nicht, höchstens durch umsichtiges Verhalten etwas hinauszögern.
> ...





ich wusste garnicht das wir im forum auch super machos haben.


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Hummer schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich, wie aus den verschiedensten Themen catch & release Diskussionen werden können! :q
> 
> Bitte bleibt beim Thema! Danke.
> 
> ...



 Und unter der Berücksichtigung des Thread-Erstelldatum 2004 bekommt der Gesichtspunkt des Umgang mit Foren-Beiträgen durchaus eine neue Bedeutung in der westlichen Welt. 


  Gernot #h


----------



## ichtyo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi,

ich fand die Ausführungen von bagsta343 recht korrekt!!

In der ersten Zeit, als ich anfing zu angeln, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht groß darüber nachgedacht!! Mittlerweile ist es einfach so, wenn es möglich ist, den Fisch zurückzusetzen, also catch and release, dann mache ich es!! Manchmal schluckt manch ein Fisch allerdings den Haken so weit, dass nichts anderes überbleibt, als ihn abzuschlagen!!
Fahren wir aber nun nach Dänemark, dort fische ich sehr gerne Heringe - wir essen sie aber auch!!! - geht es unter Umständen Schlag auf Schlag! Hast Du mal ein Full house, da schlägst du ruckzuck 5 bis 6 Fische ab, innerhalb weniger Sekunden! Wenn du einen Lauf hattest, hast an einem Tag so um die 60 - 100 Fische gefangen, oder mehr, ist dass Säubern der Heringe hinterher recht unappetitlich!!  Es ist ja nur einmal im Jahr!! Täglich könnte ich das auch nicht!!


Gruß ichtyo



Non omnia possumus omnes


----------



## peitscher (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

catch & release ;-)

ich konnte meinen ersten gefangenen fisch auch nicht töten, aber dann habe ich meinen schweinehund überwunden und habe es beim nächsten mal selber gemacht.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Da bei mir das motto Catch and Release gilt, ist das außer bei ein paar ausnahmen,kein Problem.
Könnte nie einen Karpfen töten,absolutes no go.


----------



## höcht (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

dann past der name carpkiller ja voll^^


----------



## Carpkiller07 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich sag dazu nix!!!


----------



## crazyFish (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Da bei mir das motto Catch and Release gilt, ist das außer bei ein paar ausnahmen,kein Problem.
> Könnte nie einen Karpfen töten,absolutes no go.



Aber eine andere Fischart ist kein Problem?


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> ich sag dazu nix!!!


 

das musst du auch nicht..........


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Da bei mir das motto Catch and Release gilt, ist das außer bei ein paar ausnahmen,kein Problem.
> *Könnte nie einen Karpfen töten,absolutes no go*.


 
Aha, Warscheinlich deswegen auch *Carpkiller* als Benutzername. Logisch!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ihr wiederholt euch:q


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Und das nicht zum letzten Mal.


----------



## chris1867 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und das nicht zum letzten Mal.


so eine aussage von einem Jugendangler ? RESPECT!!! es gibt doch noch hoffnung für die jugend !Danke !!! schön das ihr das so seht :l so und nun zum thema ,sehe die kratur fisch als lebewesen an ,und denke was es für panic hat aus seinem element gerissen zu werden ,ein schlag,ein stich ins herz und es leidet nicht mehr !


----------



## Bentham (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke das Menschen seit Urzeiten Tiere getötet haben,um zu überleben,nur wird heute
> in Stellvertretung getötet.Es gibt sogar die Theorie,das das die Menschliche Rasse erst  durch den Verzehr von Fleisch zum denkendem Menschen wurde.
> Man geht heute halt in den Supermarkt,um dieses anonyme,appetitlich verpackte Fleisch,
> zu erwerben.Es ehrt die Zauderer hier in dem Thread zwar,das sie sich offenbar Gedanken
> ...




*unterschreib*

Ich habe heute allerdings auch einen Karpfen zurück gesetzt. Dieser war allerdings nur knapp über Mindestmaß und ich hätte so spontan keine Verwendung für ihn gehabt. Mein eigentliches Ziel waren Schleien. Und die hätte ich auf jeden Fall getötet. Eben aus dem Aspekt der Ehrlichkeit. Angeln ist ein schönes Hobby. Aber es sollte zumindest sekundär auch der Nahrungsbeschaffung und nicht dem Lust am Drill, welcher dem Tier große Leiden in Form von Stress usw bescherrt, dienen.


----------



## josef dietl (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hallo,
ich kann nur Sagen, dass ich auch Schwierigkeiten habe ein Tier zu töten.
Es ist aber immer eine Sache die man mit sich selbst abmachen muß.
Wenn ich einen Fisch fange , gehe ich davon aus das ich Ihn auch Essen will,
aber was ist mit den Großen oder Untermassigen?
Die setze ich schonend zurück und brüste mich nicht damit, denn es sind auch  Lebewesen. Hier kann man das Angeln wie jede Leidenschaft in Frage stellen, aber wo fange ich an und wo ist es zu ende, etwa beim Pferderennen?  Überwinde dich bei denen die  Du  Essen willst und lasse die anderen wieder Schwimmen.

Gruß
Josef


----------



## Carphunter 76 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ich bin zu ungeschickt, immer fallen mir die Fische aus der Hand und ins Wasser. Schade eigentlich, so glaubt mir niemand, dass ich etwas gefangen habe...


----------



## *Silvia* (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @kristallmuschel
> mal was anderes, musstet ihr bei der Prüfung bzw. bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung keinen Fisch schlachten???



Hallo,
eine Frage, in welchen Bundesland schlachtet man bei der Prüfung bze. der Vorbereitung Fische?


----------



## Crotalus (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

In Bayern. Zumindestens wird es dir gezeigt (an zwei verschiedenen lebenden Fischen: bevorzugt Karpfen und Forelle). Wer will kann dabei auch selbst einen Fisch schlachten.


----------



## *Silvia* (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Wie funktioniert das bzw. wo findet euer Vorbereitungskurs statt?

lebender Fisch > Vorbeitungskurs
                              oder
Vorbeitungskurs > lebender Fisch ( im/am Wasser )​


----------



## Dart (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*




gründler schrieb:


> hi
> *Deutschland das Land wo Gesetze und Vorschriften sinnvoll sind oder auch völlig unsinnig,manche halten sich dran manche nicht.*
> 
> *Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist was zu töten, muß man nicht auf Teufelkommraus alles daran setzen es doch zu tun.*Ich töte nicht das was ich nicht verwerten kann.Wenn ich auf die Jagd gehe,und es kommen 5 Böcke,ne Rotte Sauen und 3 Rothirsche bestimme ich,ob ich was anspreche(töte) oder auch nicht.Und jeder Jäger Jagdkollege ist für seinen Schuß verantwortlich,und beim Angeln bin ich für meine Fische verantwortlich.
> ...


Feines Posting, die gleichen Fragen muss man im eigenen Ländle sicher stellen
Was mich an diesen ganzen C+R und C+C Diskussionen immer masslos stört, ist die Tatsache, das viele ihre eigene Einstellung als Mass aller Dinge betrachten, und neben Schwarz+Weiß jedliche Graustufen verleugnen und ablehnen.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.S. Lieber Taxidermist nehme es mir bitte nicht übel, aber das du mit präparieren der Jagd,- und Angelbeute deine Brötchen verdienst, hat sicherlich Auswirkungen, das wir Entnahme unterschiedlich beurteilen. Ich akzeptiere das für mich ganz locker


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Lieber Dart/Reiner,ich akzeptiere die C&R Einstellung und ganz im Gegensatz zu dir wird
meine Entnahme,nicht von den meisten Releasern akzeptiert.Übrigens geht bei mir ebenfalls noch lange nicht jeder gefangene Fisch mit nach Hause.So hab ich vor ein paar Jahren z.B.mal einen 85er Hecht wieder schwimmen lassen und dann die ganze Saison keinen größeren mehr bekommen.Hechte unter 60-65 z.B. sind mir auch zu klein und dürfen in der Regel wieder rein.

@Alle,Aber um aufs Töten zurück zu kommen,für mich gehören Leute die generell keinen
Fisch töten können nicht ans Wasser,jedenfalls nicht zum Angeln.
Manchmal muss man einen Fisch töten und selbst beim Kunstköderfischen kann es
passieren das ein Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat.Ich halte es für verantwortungslos,
diesen dann seinem Schicksal zu überlassen,nur weil man nicht die Eier hat,ihm ein schnelles Ende zu geben.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ammersee-angler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

wow, das Thema hat schon über 200Antworten.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moin,


> Alle,Aber um aufs Töten zurück zu kommen,für mich gehören Leute die generell keinen Fisch töten können nicht ans Wasser,jedenfalls nicht zum Angeln.


Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu. Hat für mich auch was mit Verantwortung und Respekt zu tun. Allerdings nicht die Art von Verantwortung / Respekt die die 100% C&Rler für sich beanspruchen.


----------



## Dart (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Wer einen Fisch nicht Töten kann, sollte sich gaanz sicher ein anderes "Hobby/Leidenschaft" suchen.
@taxidermist
Wir verstehen uns, und ich hab da auch nie dran gezweifelt
---------------
Wie schon gesagt, es gibt unendlich viele Schattierungen, zwischen Schwarz und Weiß, und vieles lässt sich nur bei eingehender Beurteilung/Untersuchung des eigenen Gewässers beurteilen. Das hat viel mit dem eigenen Standort, der Bevölkerungsdichte und der vorhandenen Wasserfläche zu tun.....und es hat, bei etlichen Anglern, auch etwas mit der Einstellung zu tun "Ich bezahle Geld, und will einen materiellen Gegenwert". Das Bedürfniss könnte aber jeder Wochenmarkt i.d. Regel besser befriedigen
Liebe Grüsse an alle verantwortungsbewussten Angler, Reiner#h


----------



## hecq (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu. Hat für mich auch was mit Verantwortung und Respekt zu tun. Allerdings nicht die Art von Verantwortung / Respekt die die 100% C&Rler für sich beanspruchen.


|good:


----------



## Gallerts (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

woher weiss man denn, ob man einen fisch töten kann? 

da gehören doch 2 sachen zu, zum einen die "innere bereitschaft", zum anderen das technische know-how. 

ich hab noch nie nen lebendigen fisch in der hand gehabt. ich kann hier und jetzt zwar mit überzeugung sagen, dass ich bereit bin einen fisch zu töten, aber das heisst doch nicht, dass ich es am teich auch kann! 

geschweige denn, dass ich sein herz treffe nachem ich ihn ausgeknockt habe.. es hat mir niemand gezeigt, ich hab es noch nie gesehen, aber der staat sagt ich darf es. 

und es gibt keine kurse (von denen ich weiss) in denen ich es lernen könnte..

ich kann echt nur hoffen, dass das so klappt wie es sollte, wie ich es mir vorstelle, wie es für den fisch am besten, also kurz und schmerzlos ist... 

ich gelobe mich zu bemühen aber kann für nix garantieren..


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

So ich hab mal ein bischen gegoogelt,ist vielleicht für manche hilfreich:
http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de./forum/files/kiemenrundschnitt_508.gif

Taxidermist

Oh,klappt nicht das muss ich wohl noch mal üben!


----------



## Angler25 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

1.Betäuben auf dem Kopf
2.Herzstich


----------



## ichtyo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Moin,

kann immer wieder nur sagen, wenn es geht dann catch & release, ansonsten: Betäuben & Herzstich!!
Und wer es nicht kann,.....der ist beim Angeln - falsch -!!!


Gruß ichtyo


Audi alteram pantem


----------



## Gunnar. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi,

Herzstich , alles klar. Wenn schon gestandene Angler sich da nicht rannwagen , ist es natürlich für den Jungangler ein leichtes. Wieviele Herzstiche werden denn beim Fischereischeinlehrgang geübt?

Noch besser ist jedoch die C&R-Empfehlung.Bevor sich beim Jungangler ein waidgerechtes Bewustsein entwickeln kann , bekommt er erstmal beigebogen das der Fisch ein Spaßmacher ist. Hat natürlich den Vorteil das das erlernen des fach u. sachgerechten Umganges , zB. töten , dann wegfällt.


----------



## Gallerts (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

immerhin war eine der prüfungsfragen wo sich denn beim fisch das herz befindet.. in der nähe der kehle also.. mehr muss man dann ja wohl nicht wissen !?!;+


----------



## Gunnar. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi Gallerts,


> mehr muss man dann ja wohl nicht wissen


 
Beim Lehrgang müßte man es üben. Regelmäßig und am besten an verschiedenen Arten und Größen.


----------



## Gallerts (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ Gunnar: hab's halt auch mal mit ironie versucht ;o)


----------



## Gunnar. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Dann haste se aber gut versteckt.*LOL*


----------



## Gallerts (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

dachte post 206 sagt alles.. nix für ungut!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Beef, Beef, Beef


----------



## Crotalus (10. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Herzstich , alles klar. Wenn schon gestandene Angler sich da nicht rannwagen , ist es natürlich für den Jungangler ein leichtes. Wieviele Herzstiche werden denn beim Fischereischeinlehrgang geübt?
> 
> Noch besser ist jedoch die C&R-Empfehlung.Bevor sich beim Jungangler ein waidgerechtes Bewustsein entwickeln kann , bekommt er erstmal beigebogen das der Fisch ein Spaßmacher ist. Hat natürlich den Vorteil das das erlernen des fach u. sachgerechten Umganges , zB. töten , dann wegfällt.



Der Herzstich ist schon lange nicht mehr up-to-date. Inzwischen wird der Fisch betäubt und anschließend ein Kiemenschnitt gemacht, wobei der Fisch ausblutet. Das ist sehr einfach, sprichwörtlich Idiotensicher, und zusätzlich hat man den Vorteil, daß das Filet bzw. das Fleisch des Fisches frei von Blutrückständen ist. Die Qualität ist sehr viel besser und die Tötungsart ist sehr schonend.

Ich versuche es mal kurz zu beschreiben: Nach dem Betäuben wird mit einem kleinen Messer hinter den Kiemenbögen ein kleiner Schnitt von oben bis unten gemacht, wobei die Kiemenaterie durchtrennt wird.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi Crotalus,

Das sogenannt"Kehlen" ist mit Sicherheit die beste Variante. Dummerweise wird aber bei den meisten Lehrgängen immer der Herzstich propagiert.

 Mein Beitrag hatte sich allerdings auf die *Herzstichempfehlungen* bezogen und nicht auf Tötungsarten als solche.


----------



## Crotalus (10. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi Gunnar,

Ich habe auch nur willkürlich einen Beitrag herausgegriffen um nur einmal auf den Kiemenschnitt hinzuweisen. Ich bin mir sicher das du das weißt. Ich habe deinen Kommentar nur zufällig erwischt 
Ich denke es ist gerade für die Leute wichtig, welchen eben der Herzstich propagiert wurde. So kann man sie gleich auf die wesentlich besser Methode hinweisen und hält sie von vorne herein davon ab einen Herzstich zu machen.


----------



## Gallerts (10. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

und nu nochmal zum mitschreiben: für den fisch macht es keinen unterschied? kiemenschnitt ist "genauso waidgerecht" wie herzstich?

und: habe was gelesen von durch kieme durch stechen und nach unten durchschneiden. richtig oder falsch?

danke!!


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Ebenfalls zum mitschreiben. Der Herzstich ist wesentlich schwieriger durchzuführen. *Darum ging es.*

Bitte!!


----------



## Crotalus (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Gallerts schrieb:


> und nu nochmal zum mitschreiben: für den fisch macht es keinen unterschied? kiemenschnitt ist "genauso waidgerecht" wie herzstich?
> 
> und: habe was gelesen von durch kieme durch stechen und nach unten durchschneiden. richtig oder falsch?
> 
> danke!!



Du klappst den Kiemendeckel hoch und fährst mit dem Messer unter den letzten Kiemenbogen. (Du schneidest nicht die Kiemen.) Dann  ziehst du das  Messer einmal  an den Kiemenbögen entlang zur  Bauchseite des Fisches. Hierbei durchtrennst du die Kiemenaterie.

Google doch mal nach Kiemenrundschnitt und lass dir bei den Suchergebnissen dir Bilder anzeigen.

Die Methode ist für dich einfacher, für den Fisch mindestens genauso schonend und außerdem erhälst du qualitativ  deutlich besseres Fleisch.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

:d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Gallerts (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ebenfalls zum mitschreiben. Der Herzstich ist wesentlich schwieriger durchzuführen. *Darum ging es.*
> 
> Bitte!!


 
*weia*
sag mal, geht es hier darum was einfacher ist oder darum was waidgerecht ist? am einfachsten werf ich ihn ins gras und warte.. mach ich aber nicht!

des weiter geht es hier um das thema "Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten". das "können" bezieht sich hier, wenn du den erstan post mal liest, in erster linie auf die überwindung die es kostet, nicht auf die technik. 
*Darum ging es.*

Bitte!!


----------



## Nikita (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

ich fische schon seit beinahe 10 Jahren und hab noch nie nen Fisch getötet...zum Welsfischen verwende ich fast immer Hühnerleber und wenn ein Karpfen anbeißt dann wird er abgewogen, fotografiert und wieder zurück ins Wasser damit!!
finde es absolut nicht notwendig nen Fisch zu töten!!!
Einstein hat mal gesagt: "solange die Menschen Tiere töten werden sie sich auch gegenseitig abschlachten!"

absolut treffender Spruch wie ich finde;


klar wenn man nen schönen Fisch gefangen hat möchten ihn viele Fischer essen....aber wie oben schon geschrieben muss das nicht sein - außerdem glaub ich nicht dass es gut für einen ist wenn es zur Routine wird, einen Fisch zu töten!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Nikita,Also das Huhn,dessen Leber du zum Welsangeln brauchst,darf von einem Stellvertreter getötet werden.Nur der Wels hat demnach für dich eine höhere Wertigkeit,
als eben dieses Käfighuhn?
Wenn du nun schon seit 10 Jahren fischtst,ohne jemals einen Fisch getötet zu haben,kann man also auch davon ausgehen,dass du Fische die zu tief geschluckt haben,ihrem Schicksal überlässt und sie wieder ins Wasser gibst.
Eine tolle Einstellung,wie ich meine!
Genau solche Leute wie dich meinte ich weiter vorne,die nichts am Wasser zu suchen haben,oder vielleicht nur auf einer Luftmatratze,anstatt mit einer Angel in der Hand!
Da sträuben sich mir die Haare,wenn ich so etwas wie deinen Post zu lesen bekomme!
Das schlimmste daran ist,das solche Typen wie du auch noch von ihrer "höheren" Ethik
überzeugt zu sein scheinen und dazu noch einen Einstein bemühen!
Ich verwende sonst keine Smilies,aber in dem Fall,dürfte dieser kotzende  angebracht
sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gallerts (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@ nikita: so ein bisschen respekt vor der kreatur wäre schon schön..

ich meine auch in meinem fischereischein-kurs was gehört zu haben, dass jeder maßige fisch mitgenommen werden muss.. 
bin sonst ja nicht so recht und gesetzesgläubig, aber was du mit den fischen machst ist übel. 

lieber soll meine seele leiden weil ich fische töte, als dass über ein jahrzeht fische leiden weil ich mir zu fein bin konsequent zu handeln.. dann guck dir halt nen tierfilm an, das schadet keinem!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Wegen mir kann jeder C&R betreiben wie er will,nur wenn man nicht mal Fische die geschluckt haben,in Jenseits befördert,da hörts auf!
Und mir kann keiner erzählen,dass dies in 10 Jahren Fischen nicht vorkommt,vor allem
wenn man mit Naturködern wie z.B. Leber angelt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Wegen mir kann jeder C&R betreiben wie er will,aber wenn man nicht mal Fische die geschluckt haben,ins Jenseits befördert,da hörts mit meinem Verständnis auf!
Und mir braucht niemand zu erzählen,dass so etwas in 10 Jahren Fischen nicht 
vorkommt,vor allem wenn man mit Naturködern angelt,wie z.B. Leber.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



> wenn du den erstan post mal liest, in erster linie auf die überwindung die es kostet, nicht auf die technik.
> *Darum ging es.*
> 
> Bitte!!


Ein Grund sich nicht überwinden zu können ist das Wissen darum , die entsprechende Tätig nicht richtig ausführen zu können. Diese zwei Dinge lassen sich nicht voneinander trennen.

Danke!


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Nu kriegt euch doch mal wieder ein, Mädels
By the way, mir ist jemand lieber der seine Fische mit Vernunft zurücksetzt, als derjenige der für teures Geld ne Raubkatze schiesst, um sich den präparierten Kopf an die Wohnzimmerwand zu nageln:g
Moral, kann durchaus verschiedene Aspekte haben.
Nix für ungut, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## slowhand (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sorry, dass ich eine solche Verhaltensweise nicht ganz nachvollzoehen kann. Mag an meiner ländlichen Herkunft liegen, mit selbstgezogenem Gemüse und Hausschlachtung. Aber für Skrupel ein Tier zu töten hab ich kein Verständnis. Das ist für mich fortgeschrittene Verstädterung, Naturfernheit und Vegetarierunsinn. (Wir haben als Kinder mit den abgeschlagenen Hühnerköpfen gespielt, und auch heute find ich es eher interessant einen Fisch zu öffnen, als abstossend)
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Aha, ein Dir unbekannter Lebensstil ist also Unsinn?! 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß Deine Lebensweise vielleicht Unsinn ist? Wahrscheinlich nicht, liegt wohl an der ländlichen Herkunft...|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> Da bei mir das motto Catch and Release gilt, ist das außer bei ein paar ausnahmen,kein Problem.
> Könnte nie einen Karpfen töten,absolutes no go.


Oh... der "heilige" Karpfen...
Warum gehst Du eigentlich angeln?

Naja, Du bist noch jung, vielleicht geht Dir irgendwann ja nochmal ein Licht auf...






Nikita schrieb:


> ich fische schon seit beinahe 10 Jahren und hab noch nie nen Fisch getötet...zum Welsfischen verwende ich fast immer Hühnerleber und wenn ein Karpfen anbeißt dann wird er abgewogen, fotografiert und wieder zurück ins Wasser damit!!
> finde es absolut nicht notwendig nen Fisch zu töten!!!
> Einstein hat mal gesagt: "solange die Menschen Tiere töten werden sie sich auch gegenseitig abschlachten!"
> 
> ...



Ganz großes Tennis... Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht vor Deiner Weisheit...

Mir gehts grad wie Taxidermist, aber auch ich werde diesen einen bestimmten Smilie nicht verwenden...


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Reiner,Dieser Seitenhieb in Bezug auf mein derzeitiges Benutzerbild erübrigt sich deshalb,da ich weder Großkatzen schieße,noch irgend jemand dazu auffordere dies zu tun.Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall,ich finde das selbst sehr fragwürdig.Leider ist es so,das ich solche Aufträge nicht ablehnen kann und eher am Handwerklichen Ergebnis interessiert und auch stolz darauf bin.
Zu der von mir erhobenen moralischen Entrüstung,möchte ich anmerken,dass ich sie 
durchaus vertreten und auch Leben kann.
Wenn mein Benutzerbild aber Anstoß erregt,werde ich mal eine Zeit lang ein anderes verwenden.
Abschließend sage ich: Der Totengräber ist auch nicht für den Tod der Leute verantwortlich zu machen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Reiner,Dieser Seitenhieb in Bezug auf mein derzeitiges Benutzerbild erübrigt sich deshalb,da ich weder Großkatzen schieße,noch irgend jemand dazu auffordere dies zu tun.Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall,ich finde das selbst sehr fragwürdig.Leider ist es so,das ich solche Aufträge nicht ablehnen kann und eher am Handwerklichen Ergebnis interessiert und auch stolz darauf bin.
> Zu der von mir erhobenen moralischen Entrüstung,möchte ich anmerken,dass ich sie
> durchaus vertreten und auch Leben kann.
> Wenn mein Benutzerbild aber Anstoß erregt,werde ich mal eine Zeit lang ein anderes verwenden.
> ...


Nein, du musst dein Avatar weder ändern, noch muss du dich für deine Auftraggeber rechtfertigen, bitte bekomm das nicht in den ganz falschen Hals
Ich hatte schon etliche Postings vorher darauf hingewiesen, das wir Entnahme zwangsläufig unter ganz unterschiedlichen Aspekten betrachten und beurteilen werden, da ich nicht mit der Entnahme von Fisch/Wild mein Brötchen verdiene. Wie bereits gesagt, für mich ist das auch akzeptabel. 
Ich finde es eher schade das man auf die Schwachstelle von Nikitas Posting sofort anspringt und Ihn niedermacht.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Nikita schrieb:


> ich fische schon seit beinahe 10 Jahren und hab noch nie nen Fisch getötet...zum Welsfischen verwende ich fast immer Hühnerleber und wenn ein Karpfen anbeißt dann wird er abgewogen, fotografiert und wieder zurück ins Wasser damit!!
> 
> Aha der Hühnertot wird billigend in Kauf genommen und der Fisch zum reinen Spaßmacher erkoren.
> 
> ...


Sorry , aber diesen Unsinn darf man nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher schade das man auf die Schwachstelle von Nikitas Posting sofort anspringt und Ihn niedermacht.
> Greetz Reiner#h



Mit Verlaub, diese "Schwachstelle" ist so groß wie der Krater des Vesuv...

Wie Gunnar vor mir schon schrieb, so einen Blödsinn darf man nicht kommentarlos stehen lassen!


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Hi Reiner,

Glaub mir, bei einer kleinen Schwachstelle wäre meine Antwort wesentlich anders augefallen.  Aber der gesamte Beitrag ist ne Schwachstelle. In allen Belangen!


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, diese "Schwachstelle" ist so groß wie der Krater des Vesuv...
> 
> Wie Gunnar vor mir schon schrieb, so einen Blödsinn darf man nicht kommentarlos stehen lassen!


Mit Verlaub, so sehr ich auch Gunnars Postings normalerweise schätze, trieft es da vor unbedeutender Polemik ohne Ende
Ihr wisst eh Alle, wie ich es meine....ihr ollen Terroristen:q
Nu mal wieder locker werden und tief durchatmen:l
Bis denne, Reiner#h


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Gunnar, lies bitte noch mal deine eigenen Aussagen
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Reiner, was DU meinst ist mir sonnenklar und damit habe ich auch kein Problem#h

Und von wegen Polemik...

Das hier:



> außerdem glaub ich nicht dass es gut für einen ist wenn es zur Routine wird, einen Fisch zu töten!



Kann man nur noch mit Polemik beantworten, denn es ist in meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn und Gunnars "Peta-Vergleich" ist da absolut angebracht.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Rehi Reiner,


> trieft es da vor unbedeutender Polemik ohne Ende


Polemik , damit kann ich leben. Aber unbedeutend? Das nimmste zurück. Sonst muß ich mir für dich auch noch ne passende Beleidigung ausdenken . *LOL*



Ps.


> Gunnar, lies bitte noch mal deine eigenen Aussagen


Ich weiß..................


----------



## Dart (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

Schmatz:l...bis denne, Reiner


----------



## Taxidermist (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

@Reiner,Das Benutzerbild ändere ich ja sowieso recht häufig,ist daher kein Problem.
ich hab davon noch genug auf Lager und mache das auch gern mal Situationsabhängig,also wenn ich was über Hunde schreibe,kommt auch schon mal mein Hund zum Einsatz,oder beim Kormoran Thema halt ein Kormoran u.s.w..
Im nachhinein finde ich es vielleicht auch etwas hart,wie ich mich gegenüber Nikita geäußert habe,zumal er auch noch recht neu hier ist.
Vielleicht war sein Post auch einfach etwas unbedacht?
Andererseits erhebt er ja den Moralischen Zeigefinger und muss sich daher nicht wundern,wenn man ihm auch entsprechend begegnet.
Mit dir und deiner Art,hab ich noch nie ein Problem gehabt und finde es im Gegenteil gut,
das du manchmal versuchst etwas mäßigend Einfluss zu nehmen.Das macht hier so manches etwas weniger Emotional.
Trotzdem würde ich mir wünschen,wenn sich Nikita hier zum Thema noch mal äußern würde!

Taxidermist


----------



## rob (11. März 2008)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe - Kann Fisch nicht töten*

zum thema ist hier ja schon genug gesagt worden und der rest ist nur mehr off topic bzw. streit.
aus diesem grund wird der thread jetzt geschlossen.
lg rob


----------

